# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  الصهبجيه ......... ملتقى الاحبه فى ابناء مصر

## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 


دوّن هنا فى هذه الصفحه كل ما يروق لك 

اغنيه تحبها

بيت شعر او اكثر يلقى صدا فى قلبك

حوار مع النفس على سبيل الفضفضه 

* رساله الى انسان عزيز عليك

* عتاب مع النفس او الى على اى شىء اغضبك

* نكته 

* طرفه

* نقيم حوار ثقافى او ادبى او دينى او حول اى امر يشغلنا

المهم

كل ذلك يندرج تحت بنود ميثاقنا :

لا للتجريح لا للخروج عن اصولنا الدينيه

نتفق ونختلف تحت بند 

الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضيه

نلتقى 

نتحدث 



تاخذنا الكلمات الى افسح براحات المعنى 

وتسافر بنا الضحكات الى اروع مدن السعاده

يغلب على نزفنا الانسانى روح الصدق  

وتصادقه روح الجمال

هُنا  ومع الصحبجيه .........

ملتقى الاحبه فى ابناء مصر 

كلنا صحاب

كلنا اخوات

كلنا عيله واحده

----------


## صفحات العمر

احب ان افتتح مشاركاتى فى هذا الموضوع 

برسالة حب 

الى ادارة منتدى ابناء مصر وبصفه خاصه اخى احمد صلاح واختى بسنت

اشكركم على مفاجأتكم اللجميله بالاعلان عن ديوانى صفحات العمر

 وهذا بالطبع  تكريماُ له فى قلبى عظيم الاثر

فما اجمل ان يُكّرم المرء من اهله 

وقد شرفنى بالطبع وضع لنك الموقع فى ديوانى 

وهذا يعكس مدى حبى الكبير لأبناء مصر


لكم دائما  خالص الموده والتقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

انا كلى فووووق يا جدع ولا حد قدى كمان

طاير بغير جناحين وبغنى كما كروان

لا يهمنى م السُحب ولاحتى صوت الريح 

ما دمت حابب اطير واوصل لاعلى مكان




















حدش شاف عصام علم الدين يا خونا :Plane:

----------


## منال درويش

*باقول يا محمد يا سعيد* 

حدش قالك قبلي انك عبقري مشاعر ولمة عيلة  ::  :: 

الفكرة جميلة ورائعة وستروق لنا جميعاً 
بس المشاريب ح تبقى على مين ولا القاعدة ح تبقى ناشفة ؟؟

عموماً باشكرك من قلبي واشكر منتدى مصر على لمتنا اخوة واصحاب يربطنا حلم واحد وهدف واحد هو كلمة حرة نقية راقية 

والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك من قلب قلبي على ديوانك الذي انتظره بفارغ من الصبر  :;):  ::

----------


## منال درويش

*طول عمر قلبك كبير وعارف السكة 
بتلمنا عصافير ، فوق شجرة الضحكة 
بلسم ، حنان ، مشاوير بالكلمة والفرحة 
غرد يا بلبل وطير ، شجرة ورود طارحة*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المايسترو محمد سعيد 

دائما تأتينا بأفكار جميلة ورائعة ......
بالفعل مساحة جميلة لفضفضة الصحبجية .....
وتحضرني الأن أغنية لخالد الذكر الموسيقار سيد درويش ( الصهبجية ) ....
بما أن القعده الجميلة دي هتلم الصحبة كلهم ......
وابدأ بها أولي مشاركاتي هنا .....*

*الصهبجية 

يا ملتقي الصهبة ...... يالالالي 
يا وردة في الصحبة ... يالالالي
منورين في القعده تملي
 ياصهبجية إيه ...... يالالالي 
عايزين شويه ....إيه يالالالي 
حاجه م الي هيا ...إيه يالالالي 
حبه أهات علي ليل علي عيني 
علي يالالالي 

يهجرني قال ويقول معلشي 
أوري للناس ازاي وشي 
هي الأسيه شويه عليا 
ياصهبجية .......إيه يالالالي 
عايزين شويه ...إيه يالالالي 
حاجه م الي هي.. ايه يالالالي 
حبه أهات علي ليلي علي عيني 
علي يالالالي 


الحلو قال جايلي ولا جاشي 
بقيت اكلم روحي وأنا ماشي 
هي الأسيه شوية عليا 
ياصهبجية ......إيه يالالالي 
عايزين شوية... إيه يالالالي 
حاجه م الي هي.. ايه يالالالي 
حبه أهات علي ليلي علي عيني 
علي يالالالي 

أنا وحبيبي روحين في زكيبه 
يتعلموا منا الحبيبه 
كيدنا العوازل جتها رزية 
ياصهبجية .....إيه يالالالي 
عايزين شويه... إيه يالالالي 
حاجه م الي هي... إيه يالالالي 
حبه أهات علي ليلي علي عيني 
علي يالالالي*


*
تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> انا كلى فووووق يا جدع ولا حد قدى كمان
> 
> طاير بغير جناحين وبغنى كما كروان
> 
> لا يهمنى م السُحب ولاحتى صوت الريح 
> 
> ما دمت حابب اطير واوصل لاعلى مكان
> 
> حدش شاف عصام علم الدين يا خونا


*أنـَا واقـِف آهـُو ع الـسـَطـح
ومـسـتـَنـِيـك يـَاواد م الـصـُبـح
مـَالـِيـِش زيـَّك صـَحـِيـح جـنـَاحـَات
لـَكـِنـِي بـَطـِيـر مـَعـَاك م الـفـَرح

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## sayedattia

*انا جيت لكم أجري لما لقيت صحبتكـــــم
 المنتدي دا بيتــــــــي هوه كمان بيتكــم
صفحات العمر صديقي وهوه مني ومنكم
افكاره بتلمنا صحبة هنا أزهاره بتــــزينكم

عصام يا رمز الصداقة والحــــكمة والتدبيـــــــر
معجون بمية لطافه...... للصدق أنت سفيــــــر
لو شفنا خانة البطاقه في الأسم نلقي أميــــر
صوتك في حق وصراحه عالي ما يخشي كبير

وأنت ياليلة عشق ... يامنـــورة الصحبـــه
ماتقولي إلا الحق.... وإن كان علي الرقبة
دايما جوابـــــك لأ .... للفـــرقه والغــــربه
عاشقة الأغاني عشق .. بتغني للصحبـه

ومين هنا ... عندنا ... نغمة غـُُُُُُـنا وموال
الكلمة في حينا ... وإسمـــــها دا منال
ساعة مابتقولنا ... مرحب وكيف الحــال
تمسح بإيدها همنا...ويبتدي المــــــوال*

----------


## أم أحمد

الله عليك يا مايسترو وعلي افكارك  :good:  
دائما تجمعنا كده في بيتنا الجميل ده
بيت ابناء مصر اللي بيساع كل الناس من كل مكان
وكل مغترب بينسي غربته لما بيدخل هنا
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي افكارك

طبعا دي هتكون صفحة لينا كلنا بقي
 انت قولت كلنا عائلة واحدة
وبما اننا مش شعراء  ما هو مش كل افراد العائلة شعراء
ومش بنعرف نقول الكلام الجميل بتاعكم
بس اهو هنطلع بقي كل الحاجات اللي في نفسنا هنا

فاول كلام يطلع من قلبي 
اني بحب كل الناس هنا  في الله جداا
بحبهم عشان هما فعلا خففوا عني كتير في  ايام كتير مرت عليه صعبة
هنا نسيت اني  مش مغتربة
نسيت اني لوحدي
لقيت هنا اهل واخوات 
لقيت بجد حنان وحب ودفء
ربنا يجمعنا دائما علي كل الخير

----------


## أم أحمد

اغنية بقي لاصالة رائعة قد الحروف
بتمس قلبي اوي
كلمات الشاعر عبد الرحمن بن مساعد





قد الحروف

قد الحروف اللي في اسامي العاشقين بحبك 

قد الثواني 

والدقايق والسنين ،، بحبك 

قد الهموم اللي في قلوب البشر 

قد العيون اللي كحلها السهر 

قد ما ليلي اشتكى من نار حبك ،،،

قد ما ليلي حكى عن طول بعدك 

ليه القمر غالي عليا ؟؟

يمكن عشان في نوره وبعده في حاجه منك 

ليه الشتاء ،،، في قلبي حزين ؟؟

يمكن عشان برضه بقساوته ،،، في حاجه منك 

ليه السحاب بعشق بياضه ؟؟

يمكن عشان زي قلبي ،،، في قربي منك 

ليه المطر ،، بيصعب عليا ؟؟

يمكن عشان يشبه دموعي ،،،، في بعدي عنك 

ليه لما تبعد .... عن عنيا ،، بخاف عليك ،،، وبرضه منك 

ليه لما اشوف في السماء نجوم كتير ،،، منها بغير ؟؟

يمكن عشان قد السماء وقد النجوم ،،، بحبك

----------


## يحيى زكريا

والله فكره يا محمد...

أهو الواحد لما يكون عنده حاجه حلوه نكته ولا غنوه ولا اكلة باميه ولا حلة ملوخيه 

 مختومه بطبق مهلبيه  يجيبها هنا ونتلم عليها وناكلها كلنا هنا ...

ولما يكون جعان وهفتان ولا من الدنيا زهقان وتعبان ولا زى حالاتى كده فلسان

اهو برضو ييجى هنا وبدل ما يقوق لوحده نقعد نقوق كلنا...اوكى يا صاحبى  ؟؟؟

خد بقى اول مشاركه لاحسن اخوك غرقان لشوشته فى الحب ومتعذب ومتبهدل وقلبه متشحتف

وحالته عيضه حلوه عيضه دى كانت جدتى الله يرحمها بتقولها على الحالات الميئوس

منها اللى هى ( هوبلز كيس) زى ما بقولوا الجماعه بتوع الطب ياللا عاوز اشوف التعاطف

الرائع مع حالتى العيضه...



بسأل يا قلبى سؤال...

خلليك يا قلبى صريح...

امبارح كنت عال...

فَرْحْ وهَنَا وتفاريح...

إيه غيَّر الاحوال...

طب ليه صبحت جريح...

بكل حزن وألم...

وبكل دمع وندم...

جاوبنى قلبى وقال...

دخلت دنيا الهوا...

( بَرْدُونْ ) بدون تصريح ...

وعجبى !!!!


يحيى زكريا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *باقول يا محمد يا سعيد* 
> 
> حدش قالك قبلي انك عبقري مشاعر ولمة عيلة 
> 
> الفكرة جميلة ورائعة وستروق لنا جميعاً 
> بس المشاريب ح تبقى على مين ولا القاعدة ح تبقى ناشفة ؟؟
> 
> عموماً باشكرك من قلبي واشكر منتدى مصر على لمتنا اخوة واصحاب يربطنا حلم واحد وهدف واحد هو كلمة حرة نقية راقية 
> 
> والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك من قلب قلبي على ديوانك الذي انتظره بفارغ من الصبر


 

حدش قالك بقى انى سعيد جدا ان ليا اخت زيك  :good:  


اما بقى المشاريب فهتبقى غير تقليديه بالمره 


لانها هتبقى  اسطوريه جداااااااا



الله يبارك فى عمرك يا رب  




وعقبال ديوانك قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *طول عمر قلبك كبير وعارف السكة* 
> *بتلمنا عصافير ، فوق شجرة الضحكة* 
> *بلسم ، حنان ، مشاوير بالكلمة والفرحة* 
> *غرد يا بلبل وطير ، شجرة ورود طارحة*


 
نبض الحروف ف الضلام نوّر قناديلك

وارضك الطيبه طارحه مواويلك

يا صوت مصر الاصيله يا حره يا ابيه

منين اجيبلك كلام صافى كما نيلك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المايسترو محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *دائما تأتينا بأفكار جميلة ورائعة ......*
> *بالفعل مساحة جميلة لفضفضة الصحبجية .....*
> *وتحضرني الأن أغنية لخالد الذكر الموسيقار سيد درويش ( الصهبجية ) ....*
> *بما أن القعده الجميلة دي هتلم الصحبة كلهم ......*
> *وابدأ بها أولي مشاركاتي هنا .....*
> 
> 
> ...


 
همسة المنتدى الدافئه ليلة عشق 

وحضور متميز كالعاده 

وواحده من اجمل الحان خالد الذكر سيد درويش

اعتقد بعد هذا التفاعل الجميل ان هذه الصفحه ستكون موسوعه انسانيه فنيه 

تجمع اندر الازهار الادبيه سواء من الابداعات الجديده او من التراث 

او النزف الانسانى المتمثل فى الفضفضه او الخواطر


خالص التقدير والاحترام لك دائما

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أنـَا واقـِف آهـُو ع الـسـَطـح*
> *ومـسـتـَنـِيـك يـَاواد م الـصـُبـح*
> *مـَالـِيـِش زيـَّك صـَحـِيـح جـنـَاحـَات*
> *لـَكـِنـِي بـَطـِيـر مـَعـَاك م الـفـَرح*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


 
ايه طلعك ع السطح 

يا ساكن العالى

انزل يا عم الحاج 

وبسرعه تعالالى

دم العروبه نزف

ف حته من جسمى 

نسانى كل الفرح ..

ونسيت كمان اسمى

واللى وجع مهجتى ..

الاتهام سورى..ّّ!!!

معقوله بقى دمنا 

اهبل كمان وعبيط

فيه الف الف حويط

بيحفروا قبورى :Ranting2:

----------


## سمـاء

دايما بتسعى للمة الأصحاب

وتفتح لنا ف كل حتة باب

كلمة وكلمة بالصدق تضمنا

وتجمع صفحات عمرنا ف كتاب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *انا جيت لكم أجري لما لقيت صحبتكـــــم*
> *المنتدي دا بيتــــــــي هوه كمان بيتكــم*
> *صفحات العمر صديقي وهوه مني ومنكم*
> *افكاره بتلمنا صحبة هنا أزهاره بتــــزينكم*
> 
> *عصام يا رمز الصداقة والحــــكمة والتدبيـــــــر*
> *معجون بمية لطافه...... للصدق أنت سفيــــــر*
> *لو شفنا خانة البطاقه في الأسم نلقي أميــــر*
> *صوتك في حق وصراحه عالي ما يخشي كبير*
> ...


استاذى الحبيب: سيد عطيه



هز الحروف يا سيد
واكتب بالصدق غناوى

حل  النور المتأيد

واحكيلنا احلى حكاوى
نفرح كلنا ونعيد
ونداوى جروحنا نداوى

 :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله عليك يا مايسترو وعلي افكارك  
> دائما تجمعنا كده في بيتنا الجميل ده
> بيت ابناء مصر اللي بيساع كل الناس من كل مكان
> وكل مغترب بينسي غربته لما بيدخل هنا
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفي افكارك
> 
> طبعا دي هتكون صفحة لينا كلنا بقي
> انت قولت كلنا عائلة واحدة
> وبما اننا مش شعراء ما هو مش كل افراد العائلة شعراء
> ...


جزاك الله الخير كله ايتها الاخت الرائعه : ام احمد  :good:  

وهذا الموضوع كما اشرتى فى مداخلتك يفتح قلبه وزراعيه للجميع

وليس مرتبط بشخص بعيه ولا مقصور على الشعراء فقط 

فالكل هنا يكتب ما يحلو له تحت شعار ميثاقنا الواضح اعلاه

وليس بالضروره ان اواصل الردود


كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك الرائع

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والله فكره يا محمد...
> 
> أهو الواحد لما يكون عنده حاجه حلوه نكته ولا غنوه ولا اكلة باميه ولا حلة ملوخيه 
> 
> مختومه بطبق مهلبيه يجيبها هنا ونتلم عليها وناكلها كلنا هنا ...
> 
> ولما يكون جعان وهفتان ولا من الدنيا زهقان وتعبان ولا زى حالاتى كده فلسان
> 
> اهو برضو ييجى هنا وبدل ما يقوق لوحده نقعد نقوق كلنا...اوكى يا صاحبى ؟؟؟
> ...


 

منتهى خفة الدم والروح العاليه :good:  















روح يا شيخ






















ربنا يسعد قلبك










> بسأل يا قلبى سؤال...
> 
> خلليك يا قلبى صريح...
> 
> امبارح كنت عال...
> 
> فَرْحْ وهَنَا وتفاريح...
> 
> إيه غيَّر الاحوال...
> ...





> 





> 


منور يا حاج يحيى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> دايما بتسعى للمة الأصحاب
> 
> وتفتح لنا ف كل حتة باب
> 
> كلمة وكلمة بالصدق تضمنا
> 
> وتجمع صفحات عمرنا ف كتاب


رايح اغلف سن قلمى بالوفا لاءَ اكتررايح اصيغ الجمله مليانه دفا برضه اكتررايح ادور ع اللى كان عايش ما بينا ..وفجاه سبنا واختفىيمكن اقدريمكن اقدر اكون لكل الناس اغانىاصلى قلبى ليكو مليان بالامانى :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

نفسى ف انساااااان يا سفينه
مضمون الكون جـواه
من قلب الحس يحس 
ومشاعره تكون سبقـــاه
من نبض الحب يحب 
صدق المعنى وصفـــاه
يعصر احلام احلامه 
ويصيغها معــانى حيــــاه
ااااه لو لقتيه يا سفينه
او حتى لمحتى ضياه
لمى شراعك والدفه 
وارسى بسرعه ف مرساه









سلمولى ع الحبايب سلمولى




يا ترى انت فين يا طارق انت عايده ود. فوزى ابو دنيا

والشاعره الرائعه امال مصطفى :Plane:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> نفسى ف انساااااان يا سفينه
> مضمون الكون جـواه
> من قلب الحس يحس 
> ومشاعره تكون سبقـــاه
> من نبض الحب يحب 
> صدق المعنى وصفـــاه
> يعصر احلام احلامه 
> ويصيغها معــانى حيــــاه
> ااااه لو لقتيه يا سفينه
> ...




طب بص جوه منك...

يا صاحبى تلاقينى...

عايش سنين سنك...

كأنها سنينى...

راسم حيطان قلبك...

من لون بريق عينى...

ماشى معاك دربك...

والحب مالينى...

لو يوم يهيج بحرك...

يا خلِّى نادينى....

وان يوم لقيت برك...

ما تنسى ترسينى....

----------


## عايده العشرى

ماشى انا والدنيا ليل ما لهشى امان
لقيت قلوبكم الصافيه بتفرد للغريب أحضان
يالا ياقلبى......
بسرعه لملم الاحزان واسبقنى كما الرهوان
يمكن نلاقى مكان فى لمة الخلان

----------


## عايده العشرى

> نفسى ف انساااااان يا سفينه
> مضمون الكون جـواه
> من قلب الحس يحس 
> ومشاعره تكون سبقـــاه
> من نبض الحب يحب 
> صدق المعنى وصفـــاه
> يعصر احلام احلامه 
> ويصيغها معــانى حيــــاه
> ااااه لو لقتيه يا سفينه
> ...


مرفأ احلامى هناك
من بدرى بيستناك
وطيور النورس اهى جايه
  بالبشرى بقرب لقاك
فارس الاحلام فى سفينه
يبدر افراحه الهينه
بين المرفأ والمينا
بتنادى ...... ماانا سامعاك
على صفحة عمرى هترسى
واوعدنى ما عمرك تقسى
ولاحتى تفكر ترجع
غير لما تاخدنى معاك
أخى العزيز محمد
أعذرنى لااستطيع امام جمال قلمك الا ان اتواصل معه
الف مبروووك ديوانك الجميل صفحات العمر :good:  
و اتمنالك انشاء الله دوام الابداع
تهنئه ايضا على هذا الموضوع الدافئ ودائما مجمعنا فى الخير
أختكم عايده

----------


## ليلة عشق

*من عاداتي عندما أقرأ في أي كتاب أو قصة .....
يكون بجانبي أجنده وقلم وأقوم بتدوين جملة أو عبارة أو مقولة تلمسني وأحس بها .....
في احدي روايات أحسان عبد القدوس وهو الكاتب المفضل لدي ....
قرأت ودونت حديث لبطله الرواية مع نفسها عن النسيان ....
ماهو النسيان ؟
هل هو أن استبدل بقلبي قلباً جديداً.....
وأن استبدل بعقلي عقلاً جديداً ......
وأن استبدل بجسدي جسداً جديداً .....
لا ليس هذا هو النسيان .
لأننا لايمكن أن نعثر علي قلب جديد ، ولا عقل جديد ، ولا جسد جديد.....
القلب واحد ، والعقل واحد ، والجسد واحد إلي أن نموت ......
لكن النسيان هو أن تحتمل جرح قلبك إلي أن يندمل ، وتحتمل جرح عقلك إلي أن يجف ، وتحتمل جرح جسدك إلي أن يلتئم .....
شهراً .. شهرين .. سنة ..سنتين ... إلي أن يجف العذاب ....
وحتي بعد أن يجف العذاب ، سيترك وراءه أثراً مشوهاً ، كالشرخ فوق لوح الزجاج .....
وتعيش طول عمرك بقلب مشوخ وعقل مشروخ وجسد مشروخ .....
ليس هناك انسان استطاع أن ينسي أبداً.....
كل مايستطيعه الإنسان هو ان يزيح ذكرياته من أمام عينية ، ويضعها في مؤخرة رأسة ....
وعملية الازاحة هذه هي العملية الصعبة ....
هي العذاب الأكبر ، عذاب لايستطيع كل إنسان ان يحتملة .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الحب يا حبي

صباح العشق يا قمري

صباح مليئ بعبق الياسمين

صباح كله امل و دفء

صباح اجمل ما فيه

وجودك انت فيه

----------


## أم أحمد

قلق...

توتر...

تعب...

زهق...

ملل...

ترقب...

هونها يا ربي

----------


## منال درويش

دم العروبة استباحه ، القاصى والدانى 
والجرح نازف بقسوة ، تهد وجدانى
ودمعتى ع الخد مخنوقة
 والصوت غريق ولا شط يلقانى ..
ابكي ، فيبكي الحجر 
تاهت دروب البشر 
والعتمة ملها قمر اهواه ويهوانى 
قلب العروبة انفطر والحزن مالينا 
والهم نازل مطر ، سكن الجوى فينا 
امتى يا بحر الكرامة تفور ، تصحينا ؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا شعاع الفجر ياهازم ليل مجهول 
يا نسمة صبح ..
فى عز الصبح ولسة بتول
يا حبة ندا ..
مخنوق النِدا مشتاق للقول
يارزاز العرق المتشعبط ..
فى جبين شقيان
ياصدق خلاص ..
قربت خلاص
من انك تصبح فى خبر كان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> طب بص جوه منك...
> 
> يا صاحبى تلاقينى...
> 
> عايش سنين سنك...
> 
> كأنها سنينى...
> 
> راسم حيطان قلبك...
> ...



من عينى يا صاحبى 

والله من عينى


نبض الحروف خدنى

جوه براح روحك

حسيت بنفس الوجع

ف جروحى وجروحك

بصيت لوشى ف مرايتك

نزلت دموع عينى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مرفأ احلامى هناك
> من بدرى بيستناك
> وطيور النورس اهى جايه
> بالبشرى بقرب لقاك
> فارس الاحلام فى سفينه
> يبدر افراحه الهينه
> بين المرفأ والمينا
> بتنادى ...... ماانا سامعاك
> على صفحة عمرى هترسى
> ...





يا صدى عمرى اللى راح
يا ابتساماتى اللى جايه
يا ربيع قلب البراح
ضحكته الصبح العفيه
بتنادينى؟
مدى ايدك ..احتوينى
عطرى توبى بشذاكى
فجرى الاشواق ف عينى
انتى فينك من زمان؟؟؟




 
 
اختى الرائعه : عايده العشرى


ما اجمل تواصلك 

وما اسعدنى ان اتبارى مع قلمك المتميز

الله يبارك فيك يا رب ويكون الديوان عن حسن ظنكم 

كل احترامى وتقديرى لك

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *طول عمر قلبك كبير وعارف السكة* 
> *بتلمنا عصافير ، فوق شجرة الضحكة* 
> *بلسم ، حنان ، مشاوير بالكلمة والفرحة* 
> *غرد يا بلبل وطير ، شجرة ورود طارحة*


جميلة يامنال
تحياتى
وتحياتى لمحمد سعيد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

*ياريت نتكلم فى موضوع الحجاب*


** *الحزين خلاها خل**كان شارب كاسين وزل**غصب عنه لسانه فر**قال كلام مالهش حل**الهمام قال الحجاب**دا شيئ معاب**وقعتك ياشيخ هباب**انت زقك بس مين**يااضل المهتدين**يا امام المفسدين**لاحنا حسين فيك بنخوة**ولاشيمة مسلمين**انت ليك ف الاصل دين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

حدش يطمنا على طارق المملوك يا خونا :Plane:

----------


## صفحات العمر

الوزير ما عرفشى  يكدب

باح باسرار الوزاره

والعباره واضحه جدا

نفسهم يا خلق هووووووووووه

ينشروا فينا الفساد

وبشطاره يفهمونا

ان هيا دى الحضاره :n:

----------


## منال درويش

*الجميل ابو دنيا* 

جملك الله دائماً بكل الخير والصحة والسعادة 

خالص تقديري

----------


## منال درويش

الوزير بتاع السخافة 
كان تخصص في الهيافة 
اما دلوقتى بيرسم يبقى مفتى 
لجل تكملو الايافة 
طب داريها ، واستخبى 
سيب لنا م الخيبة حبة 
آه يا عالم ، ويا أحبة 
تعملوا م الحبة قبة 
هوا كان ركعها مرة 
ولا يوم فكر في عمرة 
والديانة بس عندو سد خانة  
يرتضى نمشى عرايا 
والاباحة في شرعه مش ذل واهانة 
الوزير بتاع السخافة 
لجل تكملوه الايافة 
قالنا رأيه المتين ،
الحجاب ده في شرع مين ؟!!
وعشان ما تكمل الفضيحة 
قالنا مليون نصيحة ، الورود هوها لحسن تتخنق 
ونشمها برفان وريحة 
ده الحجاب جابنا يا ناس للوراء 
هوا اللي جاب كل البلاوي والغباء 
وبجاحة مستباحة كرر الجملة كتير 

بالله عليكو كيف ده يبقى؟
 عشرين سنة فوقنا وزير ؟!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

بعض الناس معافى

وبعضهم مبتلى

فارحموا اهل البلاء

واحمدوا الله على العافيه





طيب الله قلوبكم  جميعا صحبتنا الرائعه 


الصحبجيه :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

برقيات على جناح الشوق :Plane:  


*  فضيلة الشيخ : محمد حسان :good:  

لك ما ابهاك ايها العالم الجليل

فقد بث لنا قلبك المضىء على الهواء مباشرة وعبر قناة الناس 

درسا عن مكانة الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم اظننا كنا فى امس الحاجه اليه

حفظك الله وحفظ لنا كل علماء الامه



*  صانع الفرحه: محمد ابو تريكه :good:  

ركله واحده من قدم هذا الاعب الخلوق ارجفت قلوب الملايين

وتباينت مشاعر الفرحه ما بين التهليل والبكاء


* عمدتنا وكبير عائلة حرافيش العامى : محمد عثمان جبريل :good:  

رغم الاحساس بالتقصير بالسؤال عنك والذى يولد نوعا من الحرج 

ياخذ بالانسان الى تمادى اكثر

 الا ان مكانتك فى القلب دائما يا صديقى العزيز

----------


## أم أحمد

أتمنى ان اكون ضوءا في اعماقك 

و لا اشتهي تبديل تضاريس المصباح 

فهل تقبل حبي ؟ 

و تمنحني تأشيرة دخول الى دورتك الدموية

غادة السمان

----------


## أم أحمد

*وما زال القلق مستمرا
يا رب هونها وافرجها*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ربى سبحانك

ما اعظمك 

ما اكملك

ما اجملك

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> الوزير ما عرفشى يكدب
> 
> باح باسرار الوزاره
> 
> والعباره واضحه جدا
> 
> نفسهم يا خلق هووووووووووه
> 
> ينشروا فينا الفساد
> ...


 الحزين خلاها طين
ادناه مفتاح عقولنا
وكنا فاكرينه امين
قام يسب فينا دين
ماهو عنوان الاباحة
فى كتاب الساقطين

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ياشلال ومن دمى
موعود مع القدر
مكتوب على جبينى
انك تضيع هدر
بتضيع قصاد عينى
وعطشان الشجر
ارضى شراقى بور
وبيسكنها الغجر
وانا طريد السور
وف السجون الخبر
احلم بندعة نور
لشعاع هزيل م القمر
اشكى الضلال والزور
ابكى وانا المقهور
دمع الصبايا بحور
وسمايا من غير مطر

----------


## طارق المملوك

> حدش يطمنا على طارق المملوك يا خونا


اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
مايسترو القاعة الجميل
والله كنت لسه هاشارك اهه ولقيتك بتسال عنى ربنا يكرمك و يخليك يا اجمل اخ ف الدنيا
الف الف الف مبروك على الديوان
اسعدنى طرحه مع دار ليلى الدار الجميله التى تحيط بالفن الجميل
انا بالصدفه البحته اصحابى سالولى هناك على كيفية نشر الديوان
بفكر و الله يا عمنا اعملها بس خايف ومش عارف ابدا ازاى
على العموم اكيد هاحتاج خبرتك و رايك
والف الف مبروك مرة تانية و احجزلى نسخة و بالاهداء كمان
ربنا ينجحك دايما و يسمعنا عنك كل خير

----------


## أم أحمد

ساعات هادي يالبحر وساعات بلاقيك مجنون
بيشكيلك كل الناس الفرحان منهم والمهموم
وقفت علي شط البحر اسال الناس علي ايه بتحبوه
ردوا كلهم في نفس واحد اصل سرنا فيه مدفون


محاولة اولي

----------


## منال درويش

حكمة : 

(( قل لي كم عدد القوانين والقوانين الموضوعة في بلدك ، احصى لك عدد المجرمين بها .....))

حكمة هندية  ::

----------


## ليلة عشق

*لو تعرفوا بنحبكم ونعزكم كده اد ايه 
لتقدروا حتى التراب اللي بنمشي لكم عليه 
الحب له أحوال كتير وحبكم أقوي بكتير 
لان ده الحب الكبير اللي ما فيهش أزاي وليه
لو تعرفوا

من أغاني أصاله*

----------


## أم أحمد

برغم قرب الميعاد جداا
الا اني ولو اول مرة اكون متخوفة من الاقدام علي شئ
كنت بانتظره من فترة طويلة وبتمناه
صعب اوي الاحساس ده اني اكون نفسي في شئ
ولما قرب يحصل اوي اخاف منه
احساس غريب فعلا
يا رب هون وخيب كل ظنوني

----------


## أم أحمد

كيف شفت قلبى والنبى يا طبيب
هَمَد ومات والا سامع له دبيب
قاللى لقيته مختنق بالدموع
ومالوش دوا غير لمسه من إيد حبيب
عجبى!!
صلاح جاهين

----------


## عايده العشرى

> يا صدى عمرى اللى راح
> يا ابتساماتى اللى جايه
> يا ربيع قلب البراح
> [/COLOR]ضحكته الصبح العفيه
> بتنادينى؟
> مدى ايدك ..احتوينى
> عطرى توبى بشذاكى
> فجرى الاشواق ف عينى
> انتى فينك من زمان؟؟؟
> ...



مقسومالك
نسمة الصبح النديه
ضحكة السمره العفيه
فوق جبين الفجر طالعه
تغزل الاحلام قُبالك
مقسومالك
جنيه,أنسيه وللا دى حوريه
طلة الفرحه اللى كانت متداريه
طالعه ويّا الشمس ترقص
لفها ياواد بشالك
مقسومالك
أنت من بين الخلايق
من سنين والقلب عاشق
فوق رصيف المينا واقفه
احلى م الحلم ف خيالك
مقسومالكشاعرنا المبدع محمد سعيد
دائما ما تكون ردودك مصدر إلهام لنا جميعا
اعذرنى إن كان هناك تجاوز أنت عارف ان القافيه ساعات بتحكم
دامت مشاعرك الراقيه وابداعك الجميل
وصباح الخير عليكم جميعا

----------


## منال درويش

الى أم احمد

امسحى دمعك يا غالية 
روحك الحلوة أمانة 
اوعى تخنقها دموعك 
امسحى دمعك وهاتى 
حبة من قلقك شوية 
جوه قلبي راح اصونك 
مش كتير نفرح لبعض
مش كتير اوهبك حبة من عمري 
تواسي حلم مارق من زمانك
الف ميت مليون خسارة ع اللي خانك 
واللي باع حلمك وحير يوم زمانك 
يا حبيبة ما تخافيشى 
انفضى همك وعيشى 
بصى للنص اللي مليان بالامانى
قلبك ح يفرح من جديد 
باللقا والحب تانى

----------


## سمـاء

> يا شعاع الفجر ياهازم ليل مجهول 
> يا نسمة صبح ..
> فى عز الصبح ولسة بتول
> يا حبة ندا ..
> مخنوق النِدا مشتاق للقول
> *يارزاز العرق المتشعبط ..
> فى جبين شقيان*
> ياصدق خلاص ..
> قربت خلاص
> من انك تصبح فى خبر كان



الصدق ما بينّا وف قلوبنا
عايش سلطان
وإن كا فيه ناس
ماسكة ف ايدها علبة ألوان
تتجمل ببريق الزيف
وكلامها بألوان الطيف
مش هتلاقى فيهم حد
فاهم معنى الصدق بجد
فيهم مش هيكون انسان

أما الصدق ف كل الكون
لونه طبيعى.. ما أحلاه لون
لون الفجر ولون النسمة
لون العزم ولون الهمة
لون الفرحة بعد الغمة
عمر الصدق ما هيكون كان
لإن الصدق
ضرورى 
ولازم
دايما هيكون

----------


## أم أحمد

منال
ربنا يسعدك يا رب ويفرح قلبك
زي ما اسعدتيني بكلامك الجميل
ولانك قريبة مني اوي
فحسيتي بيه اوي
وكلامك وصلني اوي
سلام لمريومة
واشوفك علي خير
انتظريني

----------


## ليلة عشق

* 

عشان حاجات تعيش 
حاجات كتير لازم تموت 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أخبرتنى حبيبتى يوماً ..

بأن الدمع يثمر

طرزتنى خيط ضوء

قى ثياب المستحيل

فغدت احلامنا اكبر واكبر

علمتنى ان للعشاق درباً قاسيا

لاتمهده الامانى وحدها

لكنه يحتاج دوما للتحدى والتصدى والتصبر

فبدا الايمان عندى راسخا

وانتظرت .............

بسمة الصبح المعطرة الشذى

شدو اصوات البلابل 

يحمل البشرى لقلب لم يزل 

بالشوق يزهر

  







اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل الخير اهل الصحبجيه الكرام :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
> مايسترو القاعة الجميل
> والله كنت لسه هاشارك اهه ولقيتك بتسال عنى ربنا يكرمك و يخليك يا اجمل اخ ف الدنيا
> الف الف الف مبروك على الديوان
> اسعدنى طرحه مع دار ليلى الدار الجميله التى تحيط بالفن الجميل
> انا بالصدفه البحته اصحابى سالولى هناك على كيفية نشر الديوان
> بفكر و الله يا عمنا اعملها بس خايف ومش عارف ابدا ازاى
> على العموم اكيد هاحتاج خبرتك و رايك
> والف الف مبروك مرة تانية و احجزلى نسخة و بالاهداء كمان
> ربنا ينجحك دايما و يسمعنا عنك كل خير


 
حمدا لله على سلامتك ابا تقى :good:  

ربنا يبارك فيك يا جميل

وعقبال ديوانك عن قريب باذن الله

لا تتردد بالطبع وحاول تجميع اميز كتاباتك 

وأعرضها على المقربين جدا منك ممن هم مهتمين بالشعر والادب

وحبذا لو شاركوك الاختيار  وانا اول المستعدين  :good:  

حقق الله لك كل ما يتمناه قلبك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مقسومالك
> نسمة الصبح النديه
> ضحكة السمره العفيه
> فوق جبين الفجر طالعه
> تغزل الاحلام قُبالك
> مقسومالك
> جنيه,أنسيه وللا دى حوريه
> طلة الفرحه اللى كانت متداريه
> طالعه ويّا الشمس ترقص
> ...


نفسى اكتبلك عشقى حقايق

سطر بسطر

وانسجلك يا حبيبة عمرى التوب الايق

واملاه عطر

وافتح كل مداين قلبى..

لضوء الفجر

تعلن كل طيور الدنيا

إن ميعادنا..

مع صفارة اول قطر








> شاعرنا المبدع محمد سعيد
> 
> 
> دائما ما تكون ردودك مصدر إلهام لنا جميعا
> 
> اعذرنى إن كان هناك تجاوز أنت عارف ان القافيه ساعات بتحكم
> 
> دامت مشاعرك الراقيه وابداعك الجميل
> 
> وصباح الخير عليكم جميعا








فى التواصل الشعرى ليس هناك اى تجاوزات 

ففى الغالب .....

كلن يبكى على ليلاه

وقد تكون ليلاه تلك قيمه او معنى او وطن

وليس من حق احد المصادره عليه

وتبقى اللغه الحسيه ملمحا للجمال من رؤى مختلفه

اشكرك على زوقك وسعيد جدا بتواصلك :good:  

لك دوما احترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الصدق ما بينّا وف قلوبنا
> عايش سلطان
> وإن كا فيه ناس
> ماسكة ف ايدها علبة ألوان
> تتجمل ببريق الزيف
> وكلامها بألوان الطيف
> مش هتلاقى فيهم حد
> فاهم معنى الصدق بجد
> فيهم مش هيكون انسان
> ...


 
طبعا هيكون

مصباح الصبح المتشعبط

ف ضمير الكون

حتما هيكون

ويزيح من قدام خطاوينا 

العتمه الشينه

ويفك عكوس ايتها ظنون

مين بس هيقدر يطفى شموع

بتحارب عتمة اى جنون

فأكيد هيكون

ولا عمره ف لحظه على قلوبنا

ابداااااااا هيهون :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

اعترف الآن.........

ان لقلب الشاعر اجنحة

تهوى التحليق بلا خوف

فى دفء براح الوجدان

وازيد على امرى امرا

قد يروى الشاعر آلاف العطشى

ويموت وحيدا

ظمئان!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

رغم مرضه الاخير مهموما جدا باعداد جيش المسلمين وانفاذه

وولى اسامه بن زيد وهو لم يُكمل بعد عامه العشرين

وكان كل ما يشغله رغم مرضه الشديد هو :

إنفاذ جيش اسامه لمحاربة الروم

بعد وفاة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

اشتعل فتيل الفتنه فى الامه

وباتت الاحوال تمضى من سىء الى اسوء

وكانت الولايه للصديق ابى بكر رضى الله تعالى عنه

وامام مسلمين ارتدوا على اثر وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

ومسلمين اخرين انقسموا على دفع الزكاة بحجة وفاة من كان يأخذها

وآخرين اعترضوا على تولى اسامه قيادة الجيش

وانقسامات طاحنه فى صفوف الامه فيما بين ابنائها وصفوتها

كانت حكمة الصديق ابى بكر رصى الله تعالى عنه 

بأن شغل قلبه اولا بهم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنفاذ بعث اسامه

وتوصيل اسامه وهو راكبا على فرسه 

طاعة لامرٍ قضاه الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل وفاته 
بإنفاذ البعث

ورغم اعتراض اسامه على سير الصديق على قدميه

الا انه رفض بشده وقال: 

اليس لى ان اغبر قدمى فى سبيل الله ساعه

هذا هو الصديق....

الذى تربى فى مدرسة الحبيب 

لازال بحاجه الى ان يغبر قدمه فى سبيل الله ساعه

بعدما انفق كل غالى من اجل نصرة دين الله

يعلمنا الاسباب الحقيقيه لعزة وفخر هذه الامه

ويلقن الامه باسرها درسا جديدا 

انه بالاعمال الصالحه والخالصه لوجه الله عز وجل 

تنصلح كل الاحوال مهما وصلت الى اقسى درجات السوء

بابى انت وامى يا حبيبى يا رسول الله

ورضى الله عن صحابتك الكرام

اللهم نسألك صدق النيه وحُسن العمل

وصلى الله على محمدا وآله وبارك وسلم

----------


## صفحات العمر

سيبقى ادب المقاومه بقوته التى تؤثر بالقلب والوجدان

فارسا مغواراً يحمل فى جساره مشاعل للنصر 

لا تكفوا ابناء امتى عن بث مشاعركم الغاضبه عبر الاحرف والكلمات

فكلماتكم قادره على ان تضىء كل دروب العتمه

او تساهم فى صنع فارسا  يعيد للامه مجدها المسلوب

----------


## صفحات العمر

_بأسوأ حال.......!!
تنادى الجفون 
لدمعٍ حزين
يواريه صمت
فلا نستبين
امات احتراقاً..
ام لا يزال
يعانى اشتياقاً
لشىءٍ مُحال
بأسوأ حال........!!_ 

_محمد سعيد_

----------


## عايده العشرى

> اعترف الآن.........
> 
> ان لقلب الشاعر اجنحة
> 
> تهوى التحليق بلا خوف
> 
> فى دفء براح الوجدان
> 
> وازيد على امرى امرا
> ...


أدركت الان!!!
ان امال العمرتسبح بلا شطآن
ان ليال الحلم تُسرع خلف
خيوط الفجر الهارب
هائم معصوب العينان

----------


## عايده العشرى

> _بأسوأ حال.......!!
> تنادى الجفون 
> لدمعٍ حزين
> يواريه صمت
> فلا نستبين
> امات احتراقاً..
> ام لا يزال
> يعانى اشتياقاً
> لشىءٍ مُحال
> ...


_أموت اشتياقا
واعلم انى سقيم الخيال
أذوب احتراقا
واوقد كل شموعك قلبى
وارقب فجراليال الطوال
ترى هل سيأتى
سيدرك لهيبى
ام يجدنى رمادا بعين المحال_

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="outset,9,black" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كل شئ في الكون حزين
من مأسي المسلمين
كل يوم قاعدين يموتوا
برصاصات المفسدين
***************[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولازلت الاحرف الشاعره فى رحلة بحثها الدؤبه عن كينوتة هذا الكيان الجميل

الذى صنعه الله عز وجل وجعله خليفة له على ارضه

ولازالت العيون تتقتفى اثر الجمال مستعينة بمصابيح البصيره 

ليبصح للكشف بُعداً اكثر وعياً وادراك

ولازالت الفكره تتوق عطشاً لينابيع الابداع لتمنحها كل اسباب الحياه

----------


## صفحات العمر

اعاتب فيكِ نفسى ..
ويح نفسى
تغالبنى وتأبى الانتظارِ
تهرول فى اتجاهك دون إذنى
وتُلقى بين كفيكِ إنكسارى
وتنتظر المُحال بركن قلبك
ففيه سكينتى ايضا ودارى
فهل أجرمت يا نبراس قلبى ؟
فراح الحرف فى صوتك يبارى
ويغترف الأجابات الثقيله
ليطفىء كل ضوءٍ فى نهارى !
يُسفه نبض اشواقى اليك
فيخرجنى تماما من وقارى
ايا ركناً يئن بوادى قلبى
تعالى احتوى فيك انبهارى
وأُعلن اننى لست الضعيف
فليس الضعف ان اُبدى اعتذارى
وليس صفاء عينيك انهزام
وليس نقاء معدنك اختيارى
تعالى فالبراح اليوم ضائق
يضج من التلوث والغبار
واضواء البريق الان تخبوا
وينتشر الدجى كل انشارِ
تعالى اى هذا الركن اسرع
أعيدك من جديد الى مدارى

----------


## صفحات العمر

فرضت العبقريه المثاليه سطوتها بشكل غريب على الواقع الادبى الان 

واصبح الحس النقدى لا يقبل الا كل ما هو فريد ومبتكر 

حتى وان صعب فهمه واستيعابه على قاعده كبيره من الناس

وفى رايى الشخصى ان هذا من اهم  الاسباب التى باعدت بين المبدع والقارىء  

وانعكس ذلك تماما على سوق الكتاب الادبى الذى اضحى الان ارخص من الفجل !!

ومع ذلك لا يعيره القارىء اى اهتمام 

لان محتواه اصبح اشد تعقيدا من مشاكله التى يعانى منها كل يوم

ورغم تعرض الكُتاب والادباء لهموم والام الواقع 

الا ان اللغه الحسيه اضحت الان اشد تعقيدا من هذه الهموم

فهو يحتاج فى الغالب الى مزيد من البخور لفك المسحور 

 وقراءة  طلاسم السطور  :Huh:  


فرفقا رفقا رفقا  بقرائكم يا صُناع الادب 

محمد سعيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي وسلم علي 
أحمد مُحمد نبي الهدي 
صلاةً نفوز بها في غدٍ
ونسعد بها ونكيد العِدا 
بِعَد الحصي والرمال 
وموج البحور وقطر الندي 
بِعَد  الملائكة القائمين 
كذا الراكعين مع السجدا 
والف صلاةً والف سلامٍ 
علي أحمد مُحمد 
نبي الهدي*

----------


## محمود موسى

طالما قررت يوما أن تسافر 
عن بلاد العرب لا تنسى
بلحظة أن تراها  دانية
أن تردد
 من دعاء العائدين من السفر
حين تدنو 
من بلاد العُرْب عَوْدا 
السلام عليكمو
دار قومٍ نائمين
أنتم بالسبق كنتم
وبكم فى يوم عودتنا
سنغدو لاحقين
نسأل الله الكريمَ الذود منكم
فى رحاب العافية
يوم ينشق الثرى فى الحشر عنا
والبرايا عارية

----------


## صفحات العمر

لبيك اللهم لبيك 

لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك

ان الحمد 

والنعمة 

لك والملك

لا شريك لك

----------


## فـلـسـفـنـدي

أخي و صديقي الرائع بقوة : محمد سعيد .

حمدت ربي كثيراً و أنا أكتب تلك الكلمات بصفحة من صفحات عمرك الجميل أمده الله في ما يرضيه عنك و عنا إن شاء الله .

فرصة أخرى سنحت لي أن أكون ممن عرفتهم في صفحاتك الجميلة .

و إسمح لي أن أسجل إعجابي بهذه اللفتة الطيبة منك و التي من شأنها أن تجعلنا جميعاً نخرج ما في جعبتنا مما نلقاه في أيامنا من فرح أدامه الله أو قرح أعزنا الله به إبتلاء يقربنا إليه .

أخوك : محمد خاطر ( فلسفندي ) .

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

اخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
اسمح لى ان اوقع فى هذا الموضوع
لأقول لك اولا كل عام وانت بألف خير 
وثانيا الف الف الف مبروك صدور الديوان ... وكان نفسي اخذ نسخة ...
ولكن تتعوض بإذن الله
اسف يااخي انني لم استطيع ان  اقابلك بمصر انت ايضا
واسف على المكالمة الطويلة ... التى كانت تبئ بمقابلة قريبة فى الاجازة
ولكن واللهى يامحمد مش عارف ايه اللى حصل ... يمكن كان ساعتها اللعنة لسه ماصبتنيش
عموما الله هو العافي والمعافي
كل عام وانت بالف خير
والف مبروك الديوان .......................

اخيك 
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## محمود موسى

أ/ أحمد ابو سنة
ليك وحشة
______________________
أ/محمد سعيد
أتمنى انتهاء الإمتحانات سريعا حتى يتسنى لى أن أراك فإنى مشتاق لذلك كثيرا  :: 
_________________________

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخي و صديقي الرائع بقوة : محمد سعيد .
> 
> حمدت ربي كثيراً و أنا أكتب تلك الكلمات بصفحة من صفحات عمرك الجميل أمده الله في ما يرضيه عنك و عنا إن شاء الله .
> 
> فرصة أخرى سنحت لي أن أكون ممن عرفتهم في صفحاتك الجميلة .
> 
> و إسمح لي أن أسجل إعجابي بهذه اللفتة الطيبة منك و التي من شأنها أن تجعلنا جميعاً نخرج ما في جعبتنا مما نلقاه في أيامنا من فرح أدامه الله أو قرح أعزنا الله به إبتلاء يقربنا إليه .
> 
> أخوك : محمد خاطر ( فلسفندي ) .


 
وياتى العيد وفى جعبته المزيد والمزيد من المفاجآت الجميله


مهندس : محمد خاطر 

   

فلســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفندى 


الشاعر الجميل والأنسان  الاجمل


وواحده من اجمل صفحات العمر سطرت فيها الاحرف والكلمات 

صدق المشاعر واحتوت نبضات القلوب

صدقا ......

لا استطيع ان اعبر عن سعادتى بلقائك من جديد هنا

ادامك الله بكل الخير 

وحقق لك كل ما يتمناه قلبك

لك دوما خالص محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
> اسمح لى ان اوقع فى هذا الموضوع
> لأقول لك اولا كل عام وانت بألف خير 
> وثانيا الف الف الف مبروك صدور الديوان ... وكان نفسي اخذ نسخة ...
> ولكن تتعوض بإذن الله
> اسف يااخي انني لم استطيع ان اقابلك بمصر انت ايضا
> واسف على المكالمة الطويلة ... التى كانت تبئ بمقابلة قريبة فى الاجازة
> ولكن واللهى يامحمد مش عارف ايه اللى حصل ... يمكن كان ساعتها اللعنة لسه ماصبتنيش
> عموما الله هو العافي والمعافي
> ...


كل عام وانت بخير وسعاده ورقى اخى الحبيب : احمد ابو سنه

اسعدتنى معايدتك التى تعكس نقاء معدنك وكرم اخلاقك

وكنت اتمنى ان نلتقى فى القاهره ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل 

ففى الغالب ندور فى ساقية الظروف والاعباء ويمر بنا الوقت دون ان ندرى 

وأطمئنك اننى اكثر الناس تفهما لهذا الامر لكثرة ما تعرضت له

فى النهايه يبقى فى القلب مكانا فسيحا للاحبة والاصدقاء مهما قست الظرف

بارك الله فيك وحقق لك كل ما يتمناه قلبك

لك دوما خالص الود

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أ/ أحمد ابو سنة
> ليك وحشة
> ______________________
> أ/محمد سعيد
> أتمنى انتهاء الإمتحانات سريعا حتى يتسنى لى أن أراك فإنى مشتاق لذلك كثيرا 
> _________________________


 
اعانك الله اخى الجميل محمود وكلل مجهودك بالنجاح والتفوق 

واتمنى ان اراك باذن الله فى لقاء يوم الجمعه :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

جورج وسوف 

حنجره حوّت ادق اسرار الشجن الانسانى النبيل

الله الله الله

ومع هذا الأبداع الفطرى المجرد

يأتيه الشعر العامى بما يناسب عذوبته وطراوة قلبه 

يا صياد الطيور

واحده من الاعمال التى تجبر عقلك على التأمل 

وهو مكبل بذبذبات , من زخم الأحاسيس الحريريه

 





يا صياد الطيور يا خالى

صباعك عن زناد الموت

انا عصفور ضعبف الحال 

ولا كفيش .. عياتك قوت

انا العصفور 

وليف الخضره والميه

انا المولود 

على كفوف الجناينيه

بقول تغريد 

نغمها شديد 

على السامعين

قريب وبعيد

يا خدنى الشوق على جناحه

ويبقى وحيد

يا صياد الطيور يا خالى

لعود تانى

لانا حيران ولا فرحان ولا محزون

ولا بشبع غنا والحان

ولا بحكى مع النسمه

ولا بشكى من القسمه

ولما الدنيا تدينى

اقول دى مسيرها مبتسمه

اديلى سنين على دا الحال

بقاسى المر والبطال

يا صياد الطيور يا خالى

بشوف الصقر فارد فى الهوا باعه

واتباعه

نشر هم ف الفضا ..

جاعوا

طيور تانين

صغار مساكين

جواعى لكنهم 

نايمين

ولا صاحيين

ولا صاحيين

ولا صاحيين

عشان نابه ومخلابه

بشوف الكل احبابه

عشان نابه ومخلابه

تلاقى الكل احبابه

ودنيا تخاف من القوه

وجو الدنيا مش هو

اشوف بلبل غريب ف الدوح

بيرقص رقصة المدبوح

بهزة ريح 

سقط عشه 

وفين هيروح

واديلى سنين على دا الحال

بقاسى المر والبطال

يا صياد الطيور يا خالى

يا صياد الطير حافظ على الخرطوش

دا 100 عصفور كمان قدى..

ما يستهلوش

حداك الصارى لو تضرب على وكره

تلاقى لحم متْـكوم

ولا بيكلوش

يا صباد الطيور حافظ على الخرطوش

دا 100 عصفور كمان قدى..

ميستهلوش

طاوعنى ارمينى من ايدك

طاوع وارجع

هزيل لحمى 

لا هيفيدك 

ولا ينفع

شوفلك طير تانى

واعيش انا مرتاح البال

واديلى سنين على دا الحال

بقاسى المر والبطال

يا صياد الطيور يا خالى







وهنا يبقى للفن وقعه الحسى المؤثر حد الادراك

ونحته الموجع على القلب والوجدان 



محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا حبيبى...


كان احلى ليله ف عمرنا


ليلة ودعنا لبعضنا


لما احنا حسينا الوداع


هيخدنا لسنين الضياع


سلمتلك


سلمتلى


وناديت عليك


وندهتنى


وكأنى لسه بميل اليك


وانت بحنانك ميلتيلى

----------


## أم أحمد

شعور بغربة ووحشة لم اعتدهم من قبل
احاول البقاء في نفس المكان 
احقا اصبحت غريبة ؟
ام ان الجميع قد اصبحوا غرباء بالنسبة لي
وجوه جديدة لما اعتادها من قبل
حتي بعض الوجوه التي قد الفتها 
وجدت قلوبها قد تغيرت
ساحاول مرات ومرات
لاني اعتز بوجودي في هذا المكان
وان فشلت في البقاء سيكون هذا قدري

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا انفاسا ..
اتعتبتها ..
سُحب التبغ
وقلباً
اجهده 
عمق الكشف
وكثرة الارتحال
لم يعد يكفيك غوصا 
فى بحيرات المُحال
لم تعد تشفيك وعيا
درةُ الفكر العُضال
تنشد الاسرار دفئاً
فى فراغات السؤال
لا تبالى اى رقعٍ
ف ثياب الإحتمال
لم تعد تبغى المزيد
من ثنايا الأحتمال
كل شىء ف الوجود
حلوه .. 
صعب المنال

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 000
> 
> طب قولّىِ يامحمد00
> 
> هو القلم ينزف لو جَرْحنا يوم طاب؟!!
> 
> دالعود ماكان يعزف لولا قلبى يوم إتصاب
> 
> هات لى هنا جرحك 00صاحبه على جرحى
> ...


 يا عود طيابا ونما على ارضنا الطاهره

ساكن ف حى الغلابا ومحبتك زهره

افرش بساط كلمتك ولِمْنا حواليك

دا الجو نار يا جدع والنسمه مش ظاهره

----------


## صفحات العمر

منتهى العلم ::::::::::::: معرفة الله عز وجل
منتهى الرقى  ::::::::::   صفات الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
منتهى الفلسفه :::::::: ادراك أوجاع الناس
منتهى الحب ::::: حب الجوهر
منتهى الجمال    ::::   الذهد

ومنتهى الامل رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى


محمد سعيد

----------


## أم أحمد

دخل الشتا وقفل البيبان ع البـــيوت

وجعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت 

وحاجات كتير بتموت في ليل الشــتا

لكن حاجات أكتر بترفض تمــــــوت

عجبي !!
صلاح جاهين

----------


## عايده العشرى

حيائى منك يارحمن يثنينى
وشوقى اليك يحرقنى فيحيينى
يُذيب الران عن قلبٍ يُعذبنى
يُعيد الروح دفئا فى شرايينى
ذنوبى عنك يارحمن  تبعدنى
فى جوف الليل
 سجودى منك يدنينى
يجافينى الكرى طوعا ويأخذنى
 وقربا من رحاب يديك يُلقينى
وأعلم اننى اقصد كريم
بفيض من سكينةِ سوف يُغشينىالى اهالى الصحبجيه الكرام :good:  
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
جعله الله عام هجرى سعيد عليكم وعلى الامه الاسلاميه جمعاااااء

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح عام هجرى جديد

صباح المهاجرين والانصار

صباح الرجال

صباح الثراء والعزه على قلوب سادتنا :

الصديق والفاروق وعثمان وعلىّ

صباح القوة و الانسانيه يا حمزه يا اسد الله

صباح السخاء يا بن عوف

صباح الحليب ابا هريره 

ولا تعجب فإن الاناء بين يدى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم !!!

صباح الذهد يا اهل الصُفه

صباح العذوبة يا بلال

صباح مصعب والزبير وابا ايوب

صباح طلحه بن عُبيد الله

وكعب بن مالك

وابا خيثمه

احد يعرف ابا خيثمه؟

صباح الصبر ال ياسر

صباح الجلد يا خباب

صباح العلم يا سلمان

صباح الصدق يا اهل الرضوان

صباحك طيب كقلبك يا ام القرى

يا احب بلاد الله الى قلب الحبيب فقد تحدثت دموعه قبيل ان ينطق لسانه:

(والله انى لاعلم انك احب البلاد الى، وانك احب ارض اللّه الى اللّه، ولولا ان المشركين اخرجونى منك ما خرجت) 



كل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## أم أحمد

> حيائى منك يارحمن يثنينى
> وشوقى اليك يحرقنى فيحيينى
> يُذيب الران عن قلبٍ يُعذبنى
> يُعيد الروح دفئا فى شرايينى
> ذنوبى عنك يارحمن  تبعدنى
> فى جوف الليل
>  سجودى منك يدنينى
> يجافينى الكرى طوعا ويأخذنى
>  وقربا من رحاب يديك يُلقينى
> ...



رائعة يا عايدة
سلمتي وسلم قلمك الجميل
وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة
والامة الاسلامة كلها بخير

----------


## عايده العشرى

صباح الخير على الصحبجيه الكرام
صباح مشرق بالامل والتفاؤل يحمل البشرى الى كل المجتهدين والمخلصين ويحمل وعودا بالتقدم والرقى ويفتح الابواب على مصراعيها حيث الارتقاء والتحليق فى سماء الابداع
أخى العزيز محمد سعيد
اجمل التهانى بإنطلاق شراره الابداع الى الافاق
ديوانك الجميل صفحات العمر
واحلى الامنيات بدوام التألق والابداع ::   :M (10):

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صباح الخير على الصحبجيه الكرام
> صباح مشرق بالامل والتفاؤل يحمل البشرى الى كل المجتهدين والمخلصين ويحمل وعودا بالتقدم والرقى ويفتح الابواب على مصراعيها حيث الارتقاء والتحليق فى سماء الابداع
> أخى العزيز محمد سعيد
> اجمل التهانى بإنطلاق شراره الابداع الى الافاق
> ديوانك الجميل صفحات العمر
> واحلى الامنيات بدوام التألق والابداع


 
مساء الصدق والرقى اختى الغاليه : عايده

مساء الحرف والكلمات

مسائك صفاء 
وامتنان لفرحتك بأخيكِ 
وامنيات  

بسعاده  بلا حدود 

لك ولاسرتك وكل احبائك :good:   

ا

----------


## محمد نديم

الأستاذ محمد سعيد
أخي الحبيب والشاعر الإنسان. لك خالص الامتنان أن أتحت فرصة هنا في هذه القاعة الرائعة.

يا صهبجية يا أهل الذوق ... يا صحبة حلوة يا مصر الفن 

بقول لكم :


يومكم ورد وشمس بتضحك  جوة عيونكم 
ترسم أجمل ضحكة تنور فوق الخد
وفرحة جميلة أحلى م الشهد
 وبسمة صيف .... وبشاشة ضيف
ودفا الشمس في يوم البرد
أهلا بيكو يا أهل الكلمة 
رقيقة وحالمة.
اصل الشعر ....دا أجمل وعد .. 
ياهمسة حب جميلة بتروي ..زهور الود
يا قلب يعيش  الكلمة بشوق
وداب في جمالها بفن وذوق
قالوا زمان في المثل الحي ..إن اللفظ سعادة وبهجة
وان البسمة إللي احنا اللي نشوفها تنور وش
واللا الدمعة  ف عين نعسانة ..نجوم بتلالي بكل الحزن.
هيا حقيقي دي نبضة قلب.
 شوفتو إزاي أنا بقا مجنون؟
حكتب شعر في كلمناسبة 
وحدوش مخكو  بالأشعار؟
والا تحبوا جنون الكلمة 
وموجه العالي؟
يفيض أنهار؟
اصل الشعر دا بحر مشاعر
هو النار بتطهر ذنبي 
هو الروح اللي بتحييني
هو الطيف لحبيبة  جميلة بحلم تيجي وتفضل جنبي
هو الأمل اللي أنا بتمنى
هو العالم جوا ضميري
 لما بعيشه في أجمل جنة
شوفتو الشعر بيعمل إيه؟
يخلق عالم كله سلام
يمكن هو الدنيا حقيقي
مش  دنيتنا 
اللي بتدبحنا بقسوة يوماتي
يمكن هو الشعر حارسنا
من دي الغولة  اللي  بتحبسنا
تكوي ضميرنا  وبتوجوعنا وبتعشينا الهم ليلاتي
شفتو إزاي أنا بقا مجنون؟
لكن واللا ده قلب حقيقي
يمكن هي الدنيا غريبة  مفهمتوش
عايش كدة بين ورقي وقلمي
بكتب همسة وبرسم بسمة
وبعشق كل فنون الكلمة
لكن جوا ضميري الحب
 دا منحة ربي لكل الناس.
 يومكم ورد وليلكم أنس
وعمركو شجرة بتطرح سعد.
وسامحو أخوكم لو يتأخر يوم ع اللمة.
ماهي دنيتنا دي هيصة وزحمة
وهم بطرح بعده هموم.
سامحو أخوكم لما يقصر عن زيارتكم. 
أو يتأخر يوم في الرد.

يومكم سعد
محمد نديم

----------


## أم أحمد

ياللي ساكن في ضحكي ودمعتي وهمومي
دلوقتي لا انت ملكي ولا بتشوفك عيوني
انا عايش في وادي
وانت عايش في وادي
وبنمد الايادي
ايدينا قصيرين
احنا بنلاقي روحنا وبنلاقي فرحنا
لما بنحضن جروحنا بعاد متعذبين
وادينا يا حبيبي
ادينا يا حبيبي
توهنا عن كل حاجة
توهنا عن كل حاجة الا الذكريات

هاني شاكر

----------


## ليلة عشق

*ماهو الأمل ؟ 
أنه سراب ..... 
ويوم أن يتحقق .....
لم يعد سراباً ..... لأنه لم يعد أملاً . 
بل يصبح حقيقة .....*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> ياللي ساكن في ضحكي ودمعتي وهمومي
> دلوقتي لا انت ملكي ولا بتشوفك عيوني
> انا عايش في وادي
> وانت عايش في وادي
> وبنمد الايادي
> ايدينا قصيرين
> احنا بنلاقي روحنا وبنلاقي فرحنا
> لما بنحضن جروحنا بعاد متعذبين
> وادينا يا حبيبي
> ...


أنتِ منى ....
قلتها
وتركتنى
احيا بها الحلم الجميل
هامت حواليك السنين
نجوم شوقٍ
فى فلك رحب.... وليل
طالت امانيا السحاب
تلألأت
وأثمر القلب اليباب
أنتِ منى ....
عانقَتنى
طوقَتنى
ذوبَتنى
ضيعَتنى
فى فضاءات السراب
انتِ منى
أين أنتَ الان منى ؟
آه لاحلام رمتنى
غيّبَتنى
فى متاهات الغياب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ محمد سعيد
> أخي الحبيب والشاعر الإنسان. لك خالص الامتنان أن أتحت فرصة هنا في هذه القاعة الرائعة.
> 
> يا صهبجية يا أهل الذوق ... يا صحبة حلوة يا مصر الفن 
> 
> بقول لكم :
> 
> 
> يومكم ورد وشمس بتضحك جوة عيونكم 
> ...




يا مساء الورد البلدى 

على قلب بملمح بلدى

من ضحكة حرفه الصافيه

وبلاغة جُـمْـلُه الدافيه

متشكش إنه محمد

تتأكد إنه نديم



مساء السعاده ونبض القلوب

مساء البراح اللى فارد محبه

ف كل الدروب

 مساء المعانى النبيله الرقيقه

مساء الامانى الصبوره الجريئه

مسائك يا صدق 

يا اجمل حقيقه

مساء البشر 

مساء الضمير

مساء الدفا

مساء النخيل

وتوته وساقيه

وصحبه بتنسى

همومها وخوفها

وتكتب حروفها

بماء  سلسبيل

 :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 





> _ليلة وفــــــاء ومظاهرة حب_
> 
> _في ليلة من ليالي الوفاء والحب... كانت هناك إحتفالية بمولد باكورة دواوين الشاعر الأنسان_
> _وفارس الكلمة الهادفة .... ورفيق الدرب في عالم الشعر والأدب .._ 
> _الشاعر الأستاذ / محمــــد سعيـــــد_
> _الديوان : صفحات العمر_
> _المكان : قصرثقافة المطرية_
> _الزمان : مساء الخميس 25/1/2007_
> _ولقد شرفت بحضور هذه الإحتفالية_








       






> 





> __
> 
> __
> 
> 
> _من اليمين : محمد فارس @ خالد عبد القادر @ أ. احمد الشربينى_
> _الصف الذى يليه: شمعه @ محمود موسى @ المجاهد محمد @ احد اعضاء جماعة رؤى @ عصفور @ محمود البنا @ شقيق احمد البحيرى @ الامير الشهابى @ د. محمد الهنداوى @ لورد ( محمد صادق ) @ أ. يحيى زكريا @ المستشار : سيد عطيه @ محمد سعيد_
> __
> 
> ...




فيض راقى من المشاعر الانسانيه المجرده
والبعيده كل البعد عن التملق والرياء
قيم باتت نادره كالاحجار الكريمه
ومرتقى انسانى اعشق التحليق فى سمائه الصافيه 
وارتجل الخطا على دروبه الآمنه 
بقلب طفل لم يدرج بعد بقاموس مفرداته خوف او حذر
هو الحب ولا شك
ارق لحن عزفته القلوب الانسانيه 
عبر كل الازمنه
فقد فرض لغته واسلوبه 
نزفا فريدا 
لا يضاهييه الا ما يشبهه من رقى وجمال
بالاحضان كان اللقاء مع كل اصدقائى الشعراء والادباء
وبالأحترام والتقدير والزهو 
كانت سعادتى بالشاعرات والاديبات الاتى حضرن الاحتفاليه
فأنتشر الدفء نسيما معطرا للاجواء
بدأت الامسيه بكلمة الشاعر الكبير : ناصر صلاح
الذى البث احرفه ثوب العرس
فجاءت طريه كالندى رقيقه كقلب طفل وليد
ثم جاء الدور على مدير قصر الثقافه 
الذى لفت نظره بشده عنوان الديوان
حيث اشار انه استطاع ان يستشف من وراءه الكثير
ادار الامسيه 
احد جهابذة العاميه : الشاعر الكبير سيد على
واخى الذى لم تلده امى 
الشاعر الجنوبى : محمد فارس

وجاء حضور المستشار الانسان 
الاستاذ الشاعر : سيد عطيه
اكثر ما ارجف قلبى حبا واشعل روحى ضوءً
وجاءت فقرات للاساتذه الشعراء 
على درجه غير عاديه من الابداع الشعرى عندما يرتدى زى التألق
فقلما يجتمع هذا الحشد الابداعى الثرى فى امسيه واحده 
ولم لا وقد اتى بهم بساط الحب من اغلب اقاليم مصر
كانت الامسيه بهذا الحضورالمضىء
من اروع الامسيات
وستظل صفحه من اجمل صفحات عمرى
وبدون مبالغه اراها واحده 
من اجمل صفحات الحب فى تاريخ الانسان


محمد سعيد

----------


## أم أحمد

المفروض ان احنا الاتنين كان بينا اماني
وكانت بينا وعود
ان احنا الاتنين ياما قولنا لا يمكن هتفرقنا حدود

ليه قولتي عاشقك بجنون
ليه تخدعني ليه بتخون
ليه بتحب ما دام هتبيع
ليه نحلم والحلم يضيع
ليه ليه
ليه تحلفلي وبتوعدني 
وتقربلي وتعودني
وبترغمني وبتايدني حب مالهش اساس ووجود


ليه تخدعني وليه توهمني
وليه بتسيبني اعيش مخدوع
املي حياتك حب وفرح
وتملي حياتي جراح ودموع

عيشتني في الوهم سنين
رحلة حب وشوق وحنين
كانوا عيونك ليه خاينين
كان قلبك وضميرك فين
ليه تحييني وتموتني 
ليه تبنيني وليه هدنتني
ليه شدتني وليه خلتني امشي معاك في طريق مسدود

ليه ليه ليه ليه
ليه القلب الطيب دائما يبقي جزاءه الام وخداع
ليه الحب الصادق لازم تبقي نهايته فراق ووداع
قولي عملت لقلبك ايه
انا ما ظلمتش تظلم ليه
ليه بتسيبني في ناروعذاب
ارسم الف امل كذاب
ليه تكسرني وبتهزمني وبتجرحني وبتقسمني وبتجبرني وبتلزمني
اعاهدك وما توفيش بعهود
ليه ليه ليه ليه ليه

هاني شاكر

----------


## أم أحمد

لو مش هتحلم معايا مضطر احلم بنفسي
لكني في الحلم حتي عمري ما هاحلم لنفسي
لو كنت راح افتش عن منصب ولا جاه واصاحب الحذر
دانا ابقي ما استحقش حلاوة الحياة وضحكة البشر
يا صاحبي يا صديقي ياللي طريقك طريقي
دا انا يوم ما اعيش لنفسي
دا يوم موتي الحقيقي

----------


## عايده العشرى

> المفروض ان احنا الاتنين كان بينا اماني
> وكانت بينا وعود
> ان احنا الاتنين ياما قولنا لا يمكن هتفرقنا حدود
> 
> ليه قولتي عاشقك بجنون
> ليه تخدعني ليه بتخون
> ليه بتحب ما دام هتبيع
> ليه نحلم والحلم يضيع
> ليه ليه
> ...


قالوا
قالوا..... خيالك قد قلانى
وملاك شِعرُك قد سلانى
وحنين شوقُك قد خبا
من بعد إشراقٍ سبانى
وظللت اياما اُمارس
رقصةً
مابين حلمٍ
ام كان علم
بشاطىء الاحلام رمانى
هل كان ظنا ارتجيه
زينهُ لى
حنان قلبك
مع نهم حرمانى
كنت الامل والمنتهى
والحين.... تحترق الامانى

ياغائبا وتركت لى
جنون حرفك والمعانى
قد كنت يوما تشتهى
انغام لحنٍِ وفق اوتارالكمان
نعزف معا
رغم المُحال
رغم الجنون
ورغم إنكار الزمان
ياهاجرى
هل ملّ طيفك منزلى؟َ
أم هل ترى ضيّع جموحك
 عامدا عنوانى

----------


## أم أحمد

بسلم عليك 
علشان لقيتك مره وحده وحشتنى 
بسلم عليك 
دنت اللى كان حبك زمان بيضمنى 
صعب على ادارى حنين 
عاش جوايا بقاله سنين 
نفسى اطمن بيك يا حبيبى 
ولو مش جمبى اجيلك فين 
ليل ونهار انا بستناك 
قلبى في نار والجنه معاك 
شوق بيجينى وشوق بيخدنى 
ومش هرتاح غير وانا وياااااااك 
بقالك كتيررررررررررر 
غايب وسايب روحى ليك متشوقه 
بقالك كتيررررررررررر 
ولا انت مش عايز تشوفنى خلاص بقى 
صعب على ادارى حنين 
عاش جوايا بقاله سنين 
ليل ونهار انا بستناك 
ومش هرتاح غير وانا وياااااااااااك

مصطفي قمر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الشاعر الجميل صفحات العمر
نفسى يا شاعر .. نفسى أقرب .. نفسى أجرب ...اقول شعر .. بس أزاى .. قلت اتعلم .. رجعت مبلم .. أتارى الشعر مش بالساهل .. لازم إحساس .. والقلب خلاص ..عجز .. 

كعادتك مواضيعك واشعارك جميلة صدقنى استمتع يومياً بقرأة ديوانك صفحات العمر . الله عليك تسلم . دمت بخير وصحة وسعادة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشاعر الجميل صفحات العمر
> نفسى يا شاعر .. نفسى أقرب .. نفسى أجرب .. اقول شعر ..بس أزاى .. قلت اتعلم .. رجعت مبلم .. أتارى الشعر مش بالساهل .. لازم إحساس .. والقلب خلاص ..عجز .. 
> 
> كعادتك مواضيعك واشعارك جميلة صدقنى استمتع يومياً بقرأة ديوانك صفحات العمر . الله عليك تسلم . دمت بخير وصحة وسعادة


اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير اخى واستاذى الحبيب / سيد ابراهيم
لاشك انك تمتلك حاسة تذوق ادبيه يغبطك عليها الكثيرون وقد بدا ذلك واضحا يوم لقاء نادى المعلمين فى تفاعلك مع اشعار اساتذتنا الاعزاء و طريقتك لالقاء بعضا من اشعار نجم واظنك تستطيع جدا ان تعبر عما يجيش بصدرك من خلال الكلمات ولا ينقصك الا ان تحاول واتصور ان قلمك سيقدم لنا نزفا انسانيا متميزا

اسعدنى اشادتك بالديوان وهذه شهاده اعتز جدا بها 

حفظك الله برقى مشاعرك ونقاء قلبك 

ودمت بكل الخير والصحه والسعاده

----------


## صفحات العمر

من اروع ما كتب مرسى جميل عزيز
ولحن محمد الموجى
وغنى عبد الحليم حافظ

ادهم الشرقاوى


منين اجيب ناس 
لمعناة الكلام يتلوه
كلام قالوه ناس 
وياما بكره ناس يقولوه
القول على سبع 
لكن سبع شرقاوى
الاسم أدهم ولكن ..
نقبه شرقاوى

كان اول المدرسه 
كان اشطر الشطار
ولما قامت مظاهره ضد لستعمار 
لقيوه قائدها ..
قوام م المدرسه طردوه
رجع البلد يا ولد على رأه بعنيه
ظلم ومظالم واشباح دنشواى حواليه
والباشا والبيه
يا عينى 
كل شىء نهبوه 
ومنين اجيب ناس لمعناة الكلام يتلوه


آآآآآآآآآآآآه
يا الف آه يا جدع 
لما الزمن بيخيب 
والسبع يصبح اسير الكلب ولا الديب 
الصبر طيب
انا رايح وبكره جى 
والظالم المفترى 
بكره معاده قريب 
الصبر طيب


واتشكلت محكمه للادهم فى يوم مشهور 
يا خوفى يا محكمه 
عدلك ميزانه يجور
ان كان دا عمه 
اللى من دمه 
بيشهد زور
وزى يوم دنشواى باع دنيته ودينه
تبقى انتى يا محكمه 
ويبقى القضا معذور
والحكم ظالم

يا شمس شوفى الجدع 
الا يكون تعبان..
تعباااااااان
قالت عليك يا جدع 
اجمد من الصوان 
همك ف دمك
ماهمك 
سجن او سجان 
رفعت صوتك وناديت 
احنا ناس يا ناس
لا احنا عبيد نتملك 
ولا تراب ينداس
يحميك يا ولدى

لادهم نفى التهمه عن صاحبه 
وقال بحماس
صاحبى برىء 
واعترف
انى قتلت ياناس
احتارت المحكمه فى اتنين قلوبهم در
وشويه مأمور خواجه 
احمر وبعيون زرق
شهد وقال اللى قاتل :
هوا دا .... لادهم
اصلى انجليزى 
وقلبه منه محروق حرق
والحكم ظالم

الاوله :
الثوره قامت فى البلد طوفان
هزت وهدت
حيطان السلطه والسلطان
والتانيه : 
ادهم زعق وقال :
عيب عليك يا زمان
انا ابقى لادهم 
وقيد السجن يغلبنى
والتالته: 
لادهم هرب ومعاه ولاد شجعان
يحميك يا ولدى

اول طريق الهرب
شربوا العطش والصهد
وف عز عز التعب 
لقيوا عرب عن بعد
وقربوا قربوا يا عطشانين اشربوا
دا انتوا عرب واحنا عرب
وعرفوا لادهم وكانوا بقصته سامعين
وكسروا قيودهم وادوهم هدوم تانين 
وف الامان يا عرب لادهم فرد عوده 
واللى يشوفه ما يعرف هو يبقى مين 
ومشيت يا ولدى

لبِس حكمدار ..
وكان لايق فى لبسه تمام
وراح على مركز ايتاى البارود يا سلام
ظابط .. عساكر .. غفر 
الكل قاله تمام
وخد سلاحهم جميعه وقالهم بكره
هيجيلكوا غيره
وأشْر ع الورق بعلام
جرىء 
جرىء
جرىء يا ولدى

رجع على الفلاحين فرق سلاح ورصاص
وقالهم م النهارده الظلم ولى خلاص
احنا بإدينا هناخد حقنا كله
والرك ع الجدعنه 
ونية الاخلاص 
يحميك يا ولدى

واول الجد لادهم والرفاقه كتير
نزلوا بأيديهم على السكه الحديد تكسير
وبسرعة البرق جاى قطر انجليز يجرى 
وينقلب باللى فيه لم يلقوا حد مجير 
وتعيش يا ادهم


وراح وابور الحليج بسأل على الخوجات
لابس خواجه ويتكلم سبع لُغات
اول ما شافه الخواجه قام يرحب بُه
وهُب 
شد المسدس قاله طلع هات
ياللى نهبت الغلابه وخدت ارزاقهم
هاخد فلوسك وبالتالى هفرقهم
وبقوة الحق رديت يا ادهم الامانات
يحميك يا ولدى

يا ادهم وصابك رصاص الغدر جوه القلب
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
وقعت يا ادهم
ولو كان الرصاص لُه قلب
مكانشى صابك 
وكان اترد ع الاندال 
يا خساره 
يا خساره 
يا خساره يا ادهم

الصبر طيب يا عين الشر ما تحميش
الصبر طيب يا راية الظلم ما تعليش
لادهم بطل والبطل 
جوه القلوب بيعيش
من بعد لادهم هتطرح ارضنا ثوار
ثوار يردوا المظالم كلها ف نهار
من بعد لادهم هتطرح ارضنا بساتين
نوارها يكتر ويتبعتر على الملايين
آدى حكاية البطل اللى بقت موال
واسمه اصبح مثل من اشهر الامثال

يمكنك الاستماع

----------


## نور الدين مهران

فكرت كثيرا فى عرض فكرتى على هذا المنتدى الذاخر باجمل اعضاء الوطن العربى من الشعراء الاجلاء اصحاب السطور الامعه

وفكرت اكثر فى الوقت المناسب الذى اعرض فيه  هذه الفكره وفى المكان المناسب الذى اقوم بطرح حلمى على مسامع الشعراء وامام اعينهم ......

فما وجدت مكان خير من هذه الصفحه الذى انشائها الاستاذ الفاضل محمد سعيد 

اولا احب اقدم اليكم جميعا تحياتى وشكرى وخالص تقديرى واقدم اعتزارى ايضا باننى منشغل عنكم كثيرا واننى اتيتكم متاخرا لدرجه ان اغلبكم لا يعرفنى ......

الان سقاوم بطرح فكرتى عليكم 

الحلم 

حلمى  من نبع احلامكم يا اخوانى ومن رحيق ارضنا الطاهره  صاحبه الكلمه الراقيه والاحساس الذى اثرى العالم كله ( فى قديم الزمان ) 

هذا هو الحلم 

هل الزمان يعود للخلف ؟؟

بالطبع لا 

وانا مثل بعضكم من اشد اعداء الاعتزاز بالماضى فقط والوقوف على شفى حفرته مكتوف الايدى 

لكل زمان دوله ورجال 

وقد مر بنا زمن كان يعتليه رجال اصحاب كلمه وثوره فى جميع الفنون والاداب 

وبما ان الشعر هو لغه الاحساس واجمل لغه يمكن ان يخاطب بها الانسان 

 اذن اليكم هذه الاسئله

كم ديوان شعر يباع كل يوم ؟؟

هل الناس هذه الايام يهتمون بالقراءه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من هم ادباء القمه وشعراء القمه هل يوجد فى بلدنا حقا من اخذ وضعه واثبت وجوده وخرج بشئ جديد مثل ما حدث فى الماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هل الكلمه هذه الايام تساهم فى حل المشاكل العويصه ؟؟

هل والف هل وهل 

اريد الرد ؛ اريد ثوره الحماسه ؛ اريد فكر جديد واراده فلاذيه 

اريد اجوبتكم على الاسئله التاليه قبل ان اقوم بطرح افكارى على سيادتكم 

وشكرا 

العبد الفقير لله

نور الدين مهران

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فكرت كثيرا فى عرض فكرتى على هذا المنتدى الذاخر باجمل اعضاء الوطن العربى من الشعراء الاجلاء اصحاب السطور الامعه
> وفكرت اكثر فى الوقت المناسب الذى اعرض فيه هذه الفكره وفى المكان المناسب الذى اقوم بطرح حلمى على مسامع الشعراء وامام اعينهم ......
> فما وجدت مكان خير من هذه الصفحه الذى انشائها الاستاذ الفاضل محمد سعيد
> اولا احب اقدم اليكم جميعا تحياتى وشكرى وخالص تقديرى واقدم اعتزارى ايضا باننى منشغل عنكم كثيرا واننى اتيتكم متاخرا لدرجه ان اغلبكم لا يعرفنى ......


 
اهلا ومرحبا بك اخى الكريم / نور الدين مهران
شاعرا صادقا , واخا عزيزا
احسنت صنيعا بطرح نقاشك الثرى هنا فى الصبجيه
حيث يصير لحوار الاحبه
نكهة الموضوعيه وطعم الحرص على الوصول للافضل
بقلوب شعراء وعقول تقتفى اثر الوضوح





> الان سأقوم بطرح فكرتى عليكم
> الحلم
> حلمى من نبع احلامكم يا اخوانى ومن رحيق ارضنا الطاهره صاحبه الكلمه الراقيه والاحساس الذى اثرى العالم كله ( فى قديم الزمان ) 
> هذا هو الحلم


 

لله ما ابهاك





> وبما ان الشعر هو لغه الاحساس واجمل لغه يمكن ان يخاطب بها الانسان
> كم ديوان شعر يباع كل يوم ؟؟


 
اظنه عدد لا يمثل واحد على مائه فى المئه 

من شراء البومات سعد الصغير او لوسى







> هل  الناس هذه الايام يهتمون بالقراءه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالقياس لعشرة سنوات مضت اعتقد ان هناك تدنى فى النسب





> من هم ادباء القمه وشعراء القمه هل يوجد فى بلدنا حقا من اخذ وضعه واثبت وجوده وخرج بشئ جديد مثل ما حدث فى الماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عزوف الناس عن الشعر مؤشرا واضحا
على عدم وجود قمه حقيقيه تلامس قلوبهم وتنقش على وجدانهم
وتحرك كوامن طاقاتهم




> هل الكلمه هذه الايام تساهم فى حل المشاكل العويصه ؟؟


 

كيف تعالج الكلمه المشاكل العويصه وهى فى منئى عن قلوب القاعده العريضه
ويفرض على اسماعهم فرضا ويشكل وجدانهم الان :
( اركب الحنطور ............. واتحنطر )
و ( بحبك يا حمار )
ويراقص حواسهم حتى الاغماء .............. العنب العنب العنب

----------


## صفحات العمر

من ترك شىء لله

 عوضه الله خير منه

----------


## صفحات العمر

الصدق طريق من نور

واضح جدا وصريح
بيخلى القلب جسور
وكلامك يبقى مريح
وكمان الناس هتحبك
وتعيش مرتاح مسرور
والكدب بحوره غريقه
مليانه بالظلمات
تخرج من ضيقه لضيقه
وهموم الوفات الوفات
وإن مره نجحت فى كدبك
من فضلك راجع نفسك
راح تلقى لابد وحتما
فيه شىء من جواك مات

----------


## أم أحمد

احقا لن ترحل؟
ولن تترك قلبي الواهن
وحده ينبض
احقا ستبقي معي؟
تشاركني انيني
وتمنحني حنينك
احقا سنصبح قلبا واحد
يحمل عنا عذاب السنين
ويمنحنا
الحب  والعشق
احقا سنتخطي حدود الزمان
ونذيب معا لوعة الحرمان
احقا ستعزف اعذب الالحان
علي اوتار قلبي الرنان
احقا ستعيد الحياة
الي القلب الذي
ظننت يوما انه قد مات
احقا سينبض قلبي من جديد
ويعيش يومه سعيد
احقا؟؟؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

هو الصدق عندما يبدو بشكله المجرد
شوكى الملمح 
حاد التقاطيع
قوى الطله
عنيد 
معتز بذاته حد الدهشه
فهو هو
لا تُغريه زهزهات الالوان
ولا تجرفه تيارات  الهوى
بنفسجى 
وإن بدا البنفسج اروع عندما يلتصق به
شفاف 
وإن بدت الشفافيه اروع عندما تنتسب اليه
جارح 
تماماً كالذى يبرأ من تلوثاً اصاب الدم بمشرطه الساحر
يستعذب سيمفونية الوجع وعيا
هربا من فرح ضجيج الجاز 
ويرى تاريخ الانسان مكتملاً 
يوم اكتمال المستدير المضىء
وإن أمطرت عينه ملح الفقد !
وفى زمن الغربه 
يبقى هو هو 
 زاد الغرباء وخلهم الوحيد



محمد سعيد

----------


## أم أحمد

*اراك الان* 
*كالطفل الصغير*
*باحلامه البرئية*
*الصافية*
*النقية*
*الوردية*
*اليانعة*
*اللامعة*

*تحبو نحو المشاعر*
*الضائعة في زمن الغربة..*

*باحثا عن الحنان*
*في زمن الحرمان..*


*باحثا عن الامان*
*في دروب العتمة والاوهام...*


*باحثا عن الهدوء*
*في عالم الصخب والثورة...*


*وانتظر معك*
*وما زلت انتظر*
*وافتقد مثلك*
*اثار خطواتي*
*لنور الشمس*
*وهج القمر*
*الحب*
*الامل*
*الامن*
*الرحمة*
*العدل*
*البسمة*
*الراحة*




*يا الله*
*هل ما زال هناك امل* *!!*

----------


## أم أحمد

الضعف اكره هذا الشعور الكريه المميت البغيض القاسي
*ذلك الشعور الذي يقود الانسان الي فعل اشياء ليست محببة لنفسه*
*فمتي يستطيع الانسان ان يقود مشاعره لا ان يجعلها هي القائدة والمسيطرة علي الكثير من افعاله واقواله*
*الضعف حتما يؤدي الي الانهزام .. الانكسار.. الانهيار..*
*بل يؤدي في النهاية الي الموت المعنوي لكثير من المعاني الجميلة في روح الانسان*
*يا الله*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مع كل برعم يسقط من شجرة القيم الانسانيه 
بفعل تيارات التغريب الزاحفه نحو القلوب
بسرعة تقنيات العصر
يعلو صراخ بلابل الحرف
ويواصل الكروان دعائه
ويشرع الهدهد 
فى قراءة نشرة انباء الانسان 
لتجد الشجرة الاصيله 
الف عزاء وعزاء للصمود والبقاء
هو الشعر 
تأريخ حقيقى لاوجاع الانسان
وصوت ضميرة اليقظ

----------


## صفحات العمر

الى صديقى الحبيب 

عصام علم الدين

راجعلك يا صديق تانى
خلاص حرمت
آآمن تانى لسرافر 
ولاّ اسيب الظروف للنت
لابد يكونلى حصاله 
احوش فيها احلامنا
عشان لو يومنا لف ودار
وزاد البرد ف نهارنا
نروح ندْفْا جواهم
ويحلالنا الكلام والقول
ونرجع تانى نقراهم
يرجعنا الحنين ميت حول
اقولك ع اللى ف ضميرى
وما تقولشى لاي عزول
عشان حيطة السرافر دى 
بالف ودان
ونا عارفك 
يا صاحبى تقاوى اصليه
لايمكن تدى محصولها 
لاى غيطان
انا عاشق 
رنين الحرف 
لما يدق 
ع الوجدان
وسرى حقيقه ملهوفه 
على الانسان
وكان يا ما كان
عروستى..
غنوه حيرانه
ونايي ..
ف البكا غرقان

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الى صديقى الحبيب 
> 
> 
> عصام علم الدين 
> راجعلك يا صديق تانى
> خلاص حرمت
> آآمن تانى لسرافر 
> ولاّ اسيب الظروف للنت
> لابد يكونلى حصاله 
> ...


*مـَاتـِعـتـِبـش عـَلـَى الـسـِرفـَّر*
*ومـَاتـجـِبـش الـغـَلـط ع الـنـِت*
*ده بـِيـقـُولـُوا عـَلـِيـه وروِّر*
*وأسـرَّع مـِن وابـُور الـحـَرت*
*ولـَو سـَرَّع هـَنـِتـعـَوَّر*
*لـَكـِن مـَاقـَالـُوشـِي فـِيـن بـَالـظـَبـط*
*فـِضـلـت ألـِّف وأدوَّر*
*طـِلـِّع إحـنـَا الـلـِي مـَالـنـَاش بـَخـت*
*بـَلاش بـَقـَى تـَانـِي نـِتـهـَوَّر*
*وتـِعـمـِّل فـُنـط وأعـمـِّل خـُط*
*يـَاصـَاحـبـِي الـعـَالـم إتـطـوَّر*
*وأنـَا وإنـت ف بـِدايـِّة الـخـَط*
*ده حـَتـَى الـسـَاعـَّه إتـصـوَّر*
*مـَاهـِيـش مـَحـسـوبـَّه ضـِمـن الـوقـت*
*وعـَقـربـهـَا بـَقـَى مـدوَّر*
*وكـُل يـُومـِيـن ثـَوانـِي يـنـُط*
*ضـَروري يـَاصـَاحـبـِي نـِنـتـنـَوَّر*
*ونـَاخـُد دورتـِيـن ف الـصـَمـت*
*وأحـسـَن لـِيـنـَا نـِتـغـَيـَّر*
*ونـِكـتـِب بـَس مـن غـِيـر خـَط*

*مـَاتـِعـتـِبـش عـَلـَى الـسـِرفـَّر*
*ومـَاتـجـِبـش الـغـَلـط ع الـنـِت*
*ده بـِيـقـُولـُوا عـَلـِيـه وروِّر*
*وأسـرَّع مـِن وابـُور الـحـَرت* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مـَاتـِعـتـِبـش عـَلـَى الـسـِرفـَّر*
> 
> *ومـَاتـجـِبـش الـغـَلـط ع الـنـِت*
> *ده بـِيـقـُولـُوا عـَلـِيـه وروِّر*
> *وأسـرَّع مـِن وابـُور الـحـَرت*
> *ولـَو سـَرَّع هـَنـِتـعـَوَّر*
> *لـَكـِن مـَاقـَالـُوشـِي فـِيـن بـَالـظـَبـط*
> *فـِضـلـت ألـِّف وأدوَّر*
> *طـِلـِّع إحـنـَا الـلـِي مـَالـنـَاش بـَخـت*
> ...


*خلاص يا صاحبى ما تزقش*

*ماهى كلمه قالتها الست*

*(العيب فينا يا ف حبايبنا )*

*وكان ايامها لا سرافر* 

*ولا المدعو ف زمانا النت*

*فلم الدور يا عم الحاج*

*واطلب لينا شاى مظبوط*

*وهات من نبع الهامك* 

*بلاش يا صاحبى عجن ولت*

*إشى ساعة بلا عقرب*

*ومالنا احنا ومال الخُط*

*وانا حرمت بس خلاص* 

*الوم يعنى على السيرفر* 

*ولا اعتب على دا النت*

----------


## sayedattia

*سيبونا من حكاية النت*
*وهاتوا من كتير خيركم*
*غناوي الحب بلحن التت*
*حكاوي حلوة ريانة*
*وهيمانة* 
*بتحكي الحنين للأم*
*لمصر الغالية* 
*والعالية*
*نشيل عنها جبال الهم*

*سيد عطيه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *سيبونا من حكاية النت*
> *وهاتوا من كتير خيركم*
> *غناوي الحب بلحن التت*
> *حكاوي حلوة ريانة*
> *وهيمانة* 
> *بتحكي الحنين للأم*
> *لمصر الغالية* 
> *والعالية*
> *نشيل عنها جبال الهم* 
> *سيد عطيه*


وقلبك من دهب أو ماس 
يا اغلى الناس
يا شيخ سيد
وطبعك منتهى الرقه
وحرفك منتهى الاحساس
تعيش احزنا وبحرقه
وتكتبنا بنبض القلب 
حب بحب .. 
بنحبك 
وبنحسك قمر وناس
يا شيخ سيد
ولما يضوى ف سمانا 
هلال حرفك
بنفرح دوغرى ونعيد
يا قلب الحرف وضميره 
وشاعر ..
بأرتجافاته 
وآناته 
وتفاسيره
وسيفك له صليل واعر
يا كتلة فن ومشاعر
وقلب جرىء 
وحلم برىء
ونور ساطع
ينور لينا كل طريق
وغنوة حب لقلوبنا 
ف وقت صفاك
نعيش وياك
ويحلى لروحنا صدق غناك
ونبنى امالنا ونشيّد
يا اغلى الناس يا شيخ سيد

----------


## سـلـوى

بنغيب و نبعد بعيد

و نرجع من جديد

للصحبة و الحنين

مشتاقين

تجمعنا من تاني

و نمسح بيها الدمع

من على العين

و نمحي الحزن

اللى مالي الجبين 

و ندعي نتجمع كلنا

سوا على الخير

و نقول امين

***************


ازيك يا بابا محمد

يا رب تكون بخير و يسعد قلبك و ايامك علطول

و للجميع

و تقبل شخابيطى البسيطة و اتمنى لا تقلل من روعه التواصلات الجميلة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بنغيب و نبعد بعيد
> 
> و نرجع من جديد
> 
> للصحبة و الحنين
> 
> مشتاقين
> 
> تجمعنا من تاني
> ...


 
فى فروع الزرع لخضر

فى قلوب زى الطيور

لسه معنى الصدق عايش

لسه برضه عيون قلوبنا..

شايفه نور

لسه ما حجبشى المعانى عننا

اعلى سور

لسه يا قلوبنا البريئه حلمنا ..

عافى وجسور

لسه يا نبض الحقايق كلنا

راح نطير مع حلمنا فوق السحاب

زى النسور



منورة الصحبجيه يا سلوى 

اشكرك على سؤالك وتسعدنى دوما خربشاتك 

المليئه بعفوية التعبير وصدق الاحساس

احترام بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

أغرى امرؤ يوما غلاما جاهلا
بنقوده حتى ينال به الوتر
قال ائتنى بفؤاد أمك يا فتى
ولك الدراهم والجواهر والدرر
فمضى وأغرز خنجرا فى صدرها
والقلب أخرجه وعاد على الأثر
لكن من فرط سرعته هوى
فتدحرج القلب المقطع اذ عثر
ناداه قلب الأم وهو معفر
" ولدى حبيبى هل أصابك من ضرر؟"
فكان هذا الصوت رغم حنوه
غضب السماء به على الولد انهمر
فتناول القلب وراح يغسله بما
فاضت به عيناه من سيل العبر
قال " يا قلب انتقم منى ولا ترحم
فإن جريمتى لا تغتفر
وإن أبيت فإننى أقضى انتحارا
مثلما (يوادس) من قبلى انتحر"
واستل خنجره ليطعن قلبه
ويكون عبرة لمن اعتبر
ناداه قلب الأم كف يدا
ولا تطعن فؤادى مرتين على الأثر. 
شعر / محمد إقبال

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *خلاص يا صاحبى ما تزقش*
> 
> *ماهى كلمه قالتها الست* 
> *(العيب فينا يا ف حبايبنا )* 
> *وكان ايامها لا سرافر*  
> *ولا المدعو ف زمانا النت* 
> *فلم الدور يا عم الحاج* 
> *واطلب لينا شاى مظبوط* 
> *وهات من نبع الهامك*  
> ...


*خـَلاص ماشـِي هـَلـِّم الـدور
لـَكـِّن مـَاأعـرفـَّش ألـمـُه مـنـِيـن
ومـَاتـلـفـِّش يـَاواد و تـِدور
ومـَاتـلـِتـِّش مـّافـِيـش عـَجـِيـن
خـَلاص الـعـِيـش تـقـفـلـُه طـَابـُور
وهـَيـنـُوبـَّك يـَدوب رغـيـفـِيـن
وكـَام تـَعـويـرَّه ويـَا كـسـُور
ده لـَو مـَاشـَالـُوكـش ع الـبـَسـَاتـِيـن
فـَأحـسـنـلـَّك تـِقـُول الـحـَق
وحـَاول تـِبـقـَى حـبـَّه دَقـِيـق
مـَافـِيـش ولا حـَاجـَّه مـن غـِيـر زَق
تـِكـُون مـن ردَّه ولا دقـِيـق
طـَب إسـأل حـتـَى كـُل الـخـَلـق
هـَتلـقـَاهـُم فـِي آخـِّر ضـِيـق
صـَوابـِعـهـُم بـَقـِّت ف الـشـَق
ولا فـِيـه شـِئ يـِبـِّل الـريـق
مـَافـِيـش غـِيـر الـمـَرار ف الـحـَلـق
ولا بـَقـَى حـَد روحـُه يـِطـِيـق
ولـَو واحـِّد نـَطـَّق قـَال لأ
مـَايـخـلـصـش مـن الـتـَحـقـِيـق
ولـَو كـَان طـَيـِّب الـمـَأمـُور
هـَيـبـقـَى الـضـَرب بـالـكـَفـِيـن
ولـُو مـَارضـِيـش يـِعـُود طـَرطـُور
ويـُبـقـَى ف زمـرِّة الـخـَايـفـيـيـن
خـَلاص مـَايـشـُوفـش تـَانـِي الـنـُور
ولا نـِعـرَفـش لـِيـه عـَنـَاويـن
فـَأنـَا مـوافـِق هـَلـِّم الـدور
لـَكـِّن مـَاأعـرفـَّش ألـمـُه مـنـِيـن
ومـَاتـلـفـِّش يـَاواد و تـِدور
ومـَاتـلـِتـِّش مـّافـِيـش عـَجـِيـن


عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

!
. 
 .
 
يا لانتشائك إذ يهَزَجَ البحرُ

بالزبد الزئبقي .. 
ويزهو اللبرجد واللازورد
إذا هزج البحر فالكون زاءُ ملونةٌ
فوقها شدةٌ .. فوقها شدةٌ
ثم مـــدُّ
وللشدِّ من بعد ذلك شَدُّ.. 
وللشدِّ شَـــــدُّ
وإني على الحبل من مركبي .. 
في الظلام أشُدُّ
وعلى دفتي في الهزيع
كما خصر أنثى أشُدُّ
وتندمل الآن يا صاحبي 
فالنجوم هنا لا تُعَدُّ
وأنت كما خلق الله في نشوة الخلق
بين الصواري يؤجج ما قد تبقى
من الشيب برقٌ
ويعبث فيما تبقى من القلب رعدُ
عجيب صراخك في غمرات البنفسج .. 
والكــون
إذ يصل العتبات الأخيرة
في غفوةٍ لا يَنِدُّ
عروس السفائن 
لا تتركيني على أنقة الساحلين
يَجِنُ جُنوني 
إذا رنَّ في هدأة الليل بُعْدُ
أهيـــم 
أهيم إذا رنّ في هدأة الليل 
بُـــعْدُ



مظفر النواب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *خـَلاص ماشـِي هـَلـِّم الـدور*
> *لـَكـِّن مـَاأعـرفـَّش ألـمـُه مـنـِيـن*
> *ومـَاتـلـفـِّش يـَاواد و تـِدور*
> *ومـَاتـلـِتـِّش مـّافـِيـش عـَجـِيـن*
> *خـَلاص الـعـِيـش تـقـفـلـُه طـَابـُور*
> *وهـَيـنـُوبـَّك يـَدوب رغـيـفـِيـن*
> *وكـَام تـَعـويـرَّه ويـَا كـسـُور*
> *ده لـَو مـَاشـَالـُوكـش ع الـبـَسـَاتـِيـن*
> *فـَأحـسـنـلـَّك تـِقـُول الـحـَق*
> ...


 
طب اسمع يا فكيك عصرك 
حلال فعلا 
يا واد عصرك  ::-s: 
عاملى فيها قال فهييم 
بحرف لئيم 
ومتفبرك 
تكونشى يا واد من الفيداويه 
أو يعنى 
من اللى الشله اللى مش هيا 
وراسم وشمة الاخلاص 
على صدرك 
طب اشرب يا عزيز عينى 
واتنفس تراب طُهرك
وأكسر نفِسنا بحرفين 
بحبر دموعك العنبر
أقولكشى من الاخر 
جميل حرفك
ولو كان حبه ..
متحــير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> طب اسمع يا فكيك عصرك 
> حلال فعلا 
> يا واد عصرك 
> عاملى فيها قال فهييم 
> بحرف لئيم 
> ومتفبرك 
> تكونشى يا واد من الفيداويه 
> أو يعنى 
> من اللى الشله اللى مش هيا 
> ...


*كـَلامـَّك ده لـيـه مـَعـنـَى كـبـِيـر*
*وقـَصـدَّك مـِنـُه فـَاهـمـُه خـَطـِيـر*
*عـِشـَان بـِالـشـِعـر عـِشـت فـَقـِيـر*
*ولا يـُوم مـِنـُه جـَالـَّك خـِيـر*
*ويـَامـَا خـَانـَّك الـتـَعـبـِيـر*
*وطـِلعـُوا عـنـِيـك مـن الـتـَصـويـر*
*وده مـَوزون وده تـَكـسـِيـر*
*وده مـش مـُمـكـِّن الـتـَفـسـِيـر*
*فـَأنـا مـوافـقـَّك عـَلـَى الـتـَغـيـيـر*
*بـَدال يـَعـنـِي مـَاتـِرغـِي كـتـِيـر*
*وتـِتـعـِّب هـَيـئـِّة الـتـَحـريـر*
*روح إفـتـَّح لـِيـك مـَحـَّل عـَصـِيـر*
*لـَكـِن لـَو نـَاوي تـَاكـُل عـِيـش*
*بـَلاش مـِنـُه يـَاصـَاحـبـِي الـطـِيـش*
*ومـَهـمـَّن كـَان مـَاتـُعـصـرنـِيـش*
*هـَأبـُوظ مـِنـَّك ومـَتـبـعـنـِيـش*
*ولـَمـَا الـنـَاس مـَتـشـربـنـِيـش*
*هـَتـعـرِّف إنـِي لازمـَّه مـَالـِيـش*
*بـِكـُل صـَراحـَّه مـَابـَخـبـِيـش*
*عـَصـِيـر عـَصـُومـَّه مـَابـيـمـشـيـش*
*حـروف وكـلام وشـِعـر مـَافـِيـش*
*أمـَّل مـن حـَاجـَّه مـَتـغـَذيـش* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كـَلامـَّك ده لـيـه مـَعـنـَى كـبـِيـر*
> 
> *وقـَصـدَّك مـِنـُه فـَاهـمـُه خـَطـِيـر*
> *عـِشـَان بـِالـشـِعـر عـِشـت فـَقـِيـر*
> *ولا يـُوم مـِنـُه جـَالـَّك خـِيـر*
> *ويـَامـَا خـَانـَّك الـتـَعـبـِيـر*
> *وطـِلعـُوا عـنـِيـك مـن الـتـَصـويـر*
> *وده مـَوزون وده تـَكـسـِيـر*
> *وده مـش مـُمـكـِّن الـتـَفـسـِيـر*
> ...


*كلامك ياد يا عصومه
شقى شقاوة
بجد بحسه من قلب انفطم ع الصدق
وعاش العمر بيدور على الاحلام
يجوز إنه / صحيح / بالزق
لكن عايش
بيعرف إمتى قولة آه
وإمتى الأ
بدون ما يساوم المعنى 
ولا يسأل ..
هتاخد إيه ؟
وتدفع كام ؟كلامك يا بن خالى تمام 
فإسمحلى
بقى بالعــصر 
عشان حبة شراب منك 
تخفف م الوجع ياما 
كحبات الندى ف الفجر 
أقولكشى من الاول يا عصومه 
جميل حرفك
بيبرق زى سبحة يُسر*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مسائك ضى ومعانى 

مسائك فل ويا ريحان

يا حابب حرفنا المكتوب

ف صفحة عمرنا الانسان


يسجل نبض افرحنا 

فــيشرِحنا 

ويكتب عننا احنا 

مشاعر صدق ما بتعرف 

بيبان وسدود

مسائك ود ومحبه 

ماليها حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

***المحبه قاعدة صلبه**إبنى فوقها ومش يهمك**والتواصل**نهر واصل**بين شرايينى ودمك**واللى بينى وبين حروفك**إنى اشيل ف الشدة همك**تحتوينى ويبقى خوفك**هو خوف على حته منك**يبقى ليه نعمل لها**يعنى سدود؟**المحبه دى أصلها**من غير حدود***

----------


## الشحرورة

> **
> 
> *المحبه قاعدة صلبه*
> *إبنى فوقها ومش يهمك*
> *والتواصل*
> *نهر واصل*
> *بين شرايينى ودمك*
> *واللى بينى وبين حروفك*
> *إنى اشيل ف الشدة همك*
> ...


*المحبه لو تبقى صادقه

ايه يا صاحبى بالكون يهمك

 شيلنى حمل 

معاك هاكمل

الحمل يتقل

لو يا صاحبى

 لوحدك تشيل

جرحك مش ليك لوحدك

همى هو همك

لو تقول الآه

الروح تقول سلامتك

وافرح اما 

القى ابتسامتك

المحبه لو تبقى صادقه

ايه يا صاحبى

بالكون يهمك


أستاذى محمد سعيد المايسترو المبدع

جميل جدا الموضوع ومحفز على التواصل

اللى على قدى


معلشى اعذر لحروفى بساطتها


لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المحبه لو تبقى صادقه* 
> *ايه يا صاحبى بالكون يهمك* 
> *شيلنى حمل*  
> *معاك هاكمل* 
> *الحمل يتقل* 
> *لو يا صاحبى* 
> *لوحدك تشيل* 
> *جرحك مش ليك لوحدك* 
> *همى هو همك* 
> ...


المحبه ف عصرنا 
هيا أكبر طوق نجاه
لو غرقت ف شبر حزن 
او ف لحظه الفكر تاه 
تلقى إيد الحب مالت 
شالت الاحزان ومسحت أى آه
المحبه لو تكون من غير مصالح
تبقى أروع دى الحياه 
تبقى أجمل من ورود وقت الربيع 
تبقى أنقى من قليب لساه رضيع 
تبقى ايامنا آمــــــان 
واللى تحلم بيه عيونك
تلقى عز الصبح قلبك 
طير مرفرف فى مداه




يا مساء الغناء العذب يا شحرورة الوادى 
اسعدنى جدا تشريفك للصهبجيه 
وأطربنى شدوك الرائع
اسعدك الله ودمت بكل الخير 
لك خالص مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

وتتمرد على صمتك
وتهرب من حصار الخوف
وتخرج من وقار سمتك
ومن آهة وجع..
شبطانه ف وسامتك
تسافر بيك شواشى الضى كالجنحات
تلاقى حلمك الغرقان ف شبر سكات
بيتمرد
ويتجرد من الاحزان
ينفض عتمة الماضى
يكسر قفل كان وكله الصدا خربان
لكن قافل على الفاضى
بيبان وبيبان 
 :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

الشـــــــاى / معرفش إزاى 
بيدلدق احيانا منى 
من لسعته على طرف لسانى 
أو من لونه الأحمر / قانى
إللى بيشبه قوى تفاصيلى
وقت سقوطى ف بير هذيانى
أو وحدى ف الصحرا ...
باغنى
فالشــــاى 
بيدلدق منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

زهرة البستان تزهو
فى شموخ وبهاء
تحتمل شوكا كثيرا
لا ترى منها بكاء
تهدى أطيابا الينا
لا تمل من العطاء
دائما ف القلب تحمل
سر أسرار الوفاء

----------


## صفحات العمر

يمكن صحيح الحلق شاعر بالمرار
يمكن ف قلب قلوبنا شكوى وانكسار
لكننا
متعطشين / متشوقين
يهل من تانى النهار

----------


## صفحات العمر

لازالت هناك شموع تضىء الحياه 
ولولاهم لعشنا هذه الدنيا ظلام دامس
ولازلنا نعشق العيش بهم ومعهم
وعلى سنا قلوب تحترق من أجل الاخرين 
سيظل الضياء رغم قسوة العتمات
أكبر دليل على أحقية الأنسان بخلافة الله على أرضه 
رغم اعتراض الملائكه من البدء
قال تعالى :
وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُواْ أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ  البقرة : 30  
صدق الله العظيم
مسائكم ضوء

----------


## صفحات العمر

منيش خايف
وما يهمش 
نقضيها دموع ف دموع 
مادام الجوع ف أوصالنا 
كدا .. بينهش
كما المفجوع 
وصار الشوك
قوى مشبوك ف جوارحنا
لابد حروفنا هتسررررخ
ف وش اللى سلب 
أجمل ملامحنا
يجوز حرف إتكتب م القلب
يكون وقت الضرورة شموع

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> منيش خايف
> وما يهمش 
> نقضيها دموع ف دموع 
> مادام الجوع ف أوصالنا 
> كدا .. بينهش
> كما المفجوع 
> وصار الشوك
> قوى مشبوك ف جوارحنا
> لابد حروفنا هتسررررخ
> ...


*وكنت أنا جاية 
بلف وادور 
على صفحة 
افضفض فيها وبراحتى
عاوزة بالصراحة اقول
كلام منثور
لاشعر ابحث له عن قافية
ولا أذاكر تاريخ وبحور
باختصار 
عاوزة مكان
اشوف فيه حد يطمنى على الايام
وهل يعنى 
بحور الدم اللى عشناها
وشفناها
صحيح وقفت ؟
وهل يمكن مع هذا الكيان نمضى
معاهدة سلام ؟
وهل ممكن بعد كل ماشفته 
يلاقى الفرح من تانى 
ف قلبى مكان؟
وعندى سؤال 
ياريته يلاقى عند الصهبجية مجال
ميزان العدل لسة بخيره فى حياتنا
ولاضاع واختفى منا 
مع الاوزان ؟؟*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *وكنت أنا جاية 
> بلف وادور 
> على صفحة 
> افضفض فيها وبراحتى
> عاوزة بالصراحة اقول
> كلام منثور
> لاشعر ابحث له عن قافية
> ولا أذاكر تاريخ وبحور
> باختصار 
> ...



يا اهلاً بيكِ يا مراحب
باحساسك ..
وإكرامك ده شىء واجب
بعقد الفل فوق راسك
لكين معلش ف سؤالك
انا حيــران
لأنه مع الايام مخفي
ودلوقتي..
مهوش ح يبــان
واما العادل الأوحد
هو الرحمن
فادعي معايا من قلبك
يزيح ظلم القلوب عنّا
ويرسلنا ..
ف حياتنــا ميزان


شكراً أختي العزيزة .. اشراقة امـــل
كلمات أثارت بعض الاحاسيس بصدري .. 
فعبرت عنها بتلك الكلمات

تسلــم ايدك اخي الغالي  محمد سعيد
موضوع جميل وفكــرة أجمل
وتواجد متأخر مني  ::$: 


خالص وأرق تحيـــاتي،،، :f2: [/CENTER]

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> يا اهلاً بيكِ يا مراحب
> باحساسك ..
> وإكرامك ده شىء واجب
> بعقد الفل فوق راسك
> لكين معلش ف سؤالك
> انا حيــران
> لأنه مع الايام مخفي
> ودلوقتي..
> مهوش ح يبــان
> ...



وأهلا بيك انت كمان 
فى اغلى مكان
وبدعى معاك ومن زمان
يسود العدل بين كل الناس
الظلم دة اصله من يومه
ولما الكذب بيصونه
اسوأ احساس





شاعر الرومانسية شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة والتواصل الرائع كما عودتنا 
ونسأل الله عز وجل صلاح الاحوال .

وكل الشكر والتقدير لشاعرنا الكبير 
محمد سعيد
على تلك الصفحات التى يمنحنا إياها دائما 
لنكتب بعض مايصادفنا فى  صفحات العمر

----------


## محيى الفقى

*

شاعر غُنى
مش من هنا
غرقان فبحر الدندنة
عيان بشوقى
للمعانى
والحروف المزمنة
ليا التماس من فضلكم
وجى قاصد ف المقاصد ربنا
اعرفلى ناس من بركم
وتكون قلوبهم زيكم
وحنينة
محيى الفقى
اسمى الاصيل
وليا ميل
من عندكم
اكتب يا عين
واكتب يا ليل
واغزل حكاية حبنا
وبخفة المعنى الجميل
وببال طويل
انقل مشاعر جنسنا
ايه رايكم
اسكن هنا ... ولا اتكل
واما اتسئل
اقول مفوتش من هنا

***

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *
> 
> شاعر غُنى
> مش من هنا
> غرقان فبحر الدندنة
> عيان بشوقى
> للمعانى
> والحروف المزمنة
> ليا التماس من فضلكم
> ...




ازاي بتسأل رأينا
وانت بقيت ..
مننا
ادخل معانا 
ف جمعنا
وشيل معانا
حملنا
واوعاك تبطل
دندنة
غنيوة حلوة
حنينة
تغسل هموم
وتشيل غيوم
من عمرنا

فاهلاً بحرفك
يا عمّنا  :1: 



اخي العزيز .. محي الفقي

نورت المكان .. وزودت فرحتنا بلمتنا الجميلة
فمرحبا بك .. وبكلماتك الرقيقة

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

> يمكن صحيح الحلق شاعر بالمرار
> يمكن ف قلب قلوبنا شكوى وانكسار
> لكننا
> متعطشين / متشوقين
> يهل من تانى النهار


وأما النهار من تانى

 يهل

هيجيب ف نوره 

ألف حل وحل

أو ع الأقل

الحلق اللى بالمرار شاعر

من ندى الفجر الجديد 

يتبل

والقلب يلقى ف انكساره

شعاع

بالأمل بيطل

----------


## سمـاء

> *
> 
> شاعر غُنى
> مش من هنا
> غرقان فبحر الدندنة
> عيان بشوقى
> للمعانى
> والحروف المزمنة
> ليا التماس من فضلكم
> ...



اسكن هنا...

مع جيرة حلوة تضمنا

بيوتنا أشعار حيطانها صدق

وكلامنا زى النسمة.. أو أرق

اسكن هنا..

تلقانا للمعنى الجميل

فاتحين قلوبنا كلنا

----------


## سمـاء

> *وكنت أنا جاية 
> بلف وادور 
> على صفحة 
> افضفض فيها وبراحتى
> عاوزة بالصراحة اقول
> كلام منثور
> لاشعر ابحث له عن قافية
> ولا أذاكر تاريخ وبحور
> باختصار 
> ...




خدى راحتك

قولى وفضفضى

تلقى قلبك هنا

م الهموم فضى

اصل لمتنا مش كلمة

تتقال وتنقضى

لمتنا تجمعنا

تقربنا

تلقى قلبك بين القلوب

هدى ورضى

----------


## سمـاء

> الشـــــــاى / معرفش إزاى 
> بيدلدق احيانا منى 
> من لسعته على طرف لسانى 
> أو من لونه الأحمر / قانى
> إللى بيشبه قوى تفاصيلى
> وقت سقوطى ف بير هذيانى
> أو وحدى ف الصحرا ...
> باغنى
> فالشــــاى 
> بيدلدق منى





تفتكر

ممكن يكون الشاى 

بيهرب من الفنجان

ممكن يكون

بالنسبة ليه

سجن وقضبان

فيدلدق أحيانا منك

علشان

للحرية عطشان؟؟؟



أو تفتكر

ممكن يكون الشاى

بيدور على الصحبة

بسكوتة يدوب فيها

وتدوب فيه محبة

يدوق حلاوتها

ويدوق الحب حبة

فيدلدق أحيانا منك

وتحت الفنجان

يستخبى؟؟؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وكنت أنا جاية* 
> 
> *بلف وادور* 
> *على صفحة* 
> *افضفض فيها وبراحتى*
> *عاوزة بالصراحة اقول*
> *كلام منثور*
> *لاشعر ابحث له عن قافية*
> *ولا أذاكر تاريخ وبحور*
> ...


ويّـا نبض الصحبة ديا
والله وحشتنا الحروف
واللقا بالإبتسامه
والكلام بلا أى خوف
أصل أصل الصهبجية
ملتقى قلوب المعانى .. 
وإرتجالات الصحاب 
لو نحب
نقول اغانى 
او نحَّـكّْى شويتين
نحتمى م الاغتراب
أو نوزع ضحكيات 
ع القلوب الطيبه
اما عنوان حينا 
جوة بستان الحروف
تحت شجراية الشعور
اللى من نبع الوفا
هتلاقيها قريبه 


مرحى بإرتجالات الصدق 
وإشراقات الأمل :4: 
مرحبا بك أختى الغاليه 
فى على بساط الصهبجية 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا اهلاً بيكِ يا مراحب
> باحساسك ..
> وإكرامك ده شىء واجب
> بعقد الفل فوق راسك
> لكين معلش ف سؤالك
> انا حيــران
> لأنه مع الايام مخفي
> ودلوقتي..
> مهوش ح يبــان
> ...


يا براح الصدق افرد 
ف درعاتك وأحتوينا 
لمْ لمْتنا هنا 
او عى من تانى تجافينا 
دا احنا ما ضعفناش قوى 
غير يا معنى الحب 
لما قطعت بينا
مرحبا يا أبو نور :4: 
ياللى نورت المكان
وابتسم ليك السمر 
والكلام م القلب كان 
بالبساطه فاح عبيرة
بنفس عفوية زمان
آه يا صاحبى بجد فعلا 
هيا دى روح المصاروه 
اللى لو تلمس قلوبهم 
دوغرى بنحس بأمان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> * 
> شاعر غُنى
> مش من هنا
> غرقان فبحر الدندنة
> عيان بشوقى
> للمعانى
> والحروف المزمنة
> ليا التماس من فضلكم
> وجى قاصد ف المقاصد ربنا
> ...


 فين ضحكة ايامك لمّا
تحضن كل معانى ف قلبك
وتضمك ميت مليون ضمه
وتقول مليون الف بحبك
اوعى تخاف
وازعق ع الاحلام هتجيلك 
اوعى تخلى العتمه الشينه 
تسكن ليلك 
لسه لألئ فرحة عمرك 
زى ما هيا ف الاصداف 
اوعى تخاف 
ازرع صدق بصدق هتلقى 
زرعة إيدك 
تنده عيدك
دا الحلم الساكن ف وريدك 
اخضر لون ورق الصفصاف
إياك لحظه 
بجد تخاف 
الصهبجية تورت يا محيى :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وأما النهار من تانى
> 
> يهل 
> هيجيب ف نوره  
> ألف حل وحل 
> أو ع الأقل 
> الحلق اللى بالمرار شاعر 
> من ندى الفجر الجديد  
> يتبل 
> ...


 

لساك برىء
ياحلم ويّـا الفجر طل
رسمت خطاوى سكته ضحة وليد
لساه عنيد
كل اللى يقدر يحتوى لطشة وجع
أكيد أكيد
لساه بطل

أسعدك الله سماء  :4: 
ودامت إطلالتك ضوء على ضوء

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

يا صهبجية .. كلام موزون=
و  حرف  ينطق  .. طعم ولون= 
أنا قلت أكتب ..مهما يكون= 
و ان شا الله ترموني  برمّان*=
***=
الشعر فيه أنفاس حلوة= 
و منّه  تطلع ميت غنوة=
دا فيه حماسة  و فتوّة=
و اللحن منه ..بألف كمان=
***=
أستاذ و راسم  في طريقه =
كتاب وداد  قلب و شوقه=
أنا قلبي مين يطفي حريقُه= 
غير  صهبجية .. بسحر زمان=
***=
أكتب حروف و املا الصفحات= 
و أشد مكتوبي ل: صفحات=
أنا من بعيد  ببعت سلامات=
و ألف مبروك : ظرف زمان=[/poem]

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> *
> 
> شاعر غُنى
> مش من هنا
> غرقان فبحر الدندنة
> عيان بشوقى
> للمعانى
> والحروف المزمنة
> ليا التماس من فضلكم
> ...



مع انى لسة ساكن جديد

قبلك بساعة بالتحديد
بس الحقيقي والاكيد

انك هنا 
نورتنا

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> خدى راحتك
> 
> قولى وفضفضى
> 
> تلقى قلبك هنا
> 
> م الهموم فضى
> 
> اصل لمتنا مش كلمة
> ...



*وفى سماء الحى ساكن
طير وطاير 
بيرفرف فوق المساكن
بيوزع امل وحنان
و جوة القلوب يبنى
عمارات ود
ومن الحب يزرع جناين
ورد
وبصدق الكلمة كدة
يعبر
بلاد ومداين*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> يا صهبجية .. كلام موزون=
> و  حرف  ينطق  .. طعم ولون= 
> أنا قلت أكتب ..مهما يكون= 
> و ان شا الله ترموني  برمّان*=
> ***=
> الشعر فيه أنفاس حلوة= 
> و منّه  تطلع ميت غنوة=
> ...


واحنا كمان له بنبارك
وبالاحتفال بيه بنشارك
وللظرف عندنا منتظرين
وف اسكندرية مترقبين
ييجى ديوان ظرف زمان

ومن غير طماطم ولا رمان 
بنرحب بيك فى اغلى مكان

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> ويّـا نبض الصحبة ديا
> والله وحشتنا الحروف
> واللقا بالإبتسامه
> والكلام بلا أى خوف
> أصل أصل الصهبجية
> ملتقى قلوب المعانى .. 
> وإرتجالات الصحاب 
> لو نحب
> نقول اغانى 
> ...


عنوان حينا ميتوهش
وسكته متخوفش
وبيوته عمرانة على طول
مليانة ود وصدق ونور
من غير بيبان ولا قفل وسور
اللى يدخل فيه ميطلعش
من غير زعل وبكل سرور
الساكن هنا ميعزلش 
...

----------


## سمـاء

> عنوان حينا ميتوهش
> وسكته متخوفش
> وبيوته عمرانة على طول
> مليانة ود وصدق ونور
> من غير بيبان ولا قفل وسور
> اللى يدخل فيه ميطلعش
> من غير زعل وبكل سرور
> الساكن هنا ميعزلش 
> ...




وليه نعزل والجيرة

ف الحى دا خيرة الخيرة

الحب جامع نبضاتهم 

من غير مشاكل ولا غيرة

للى بيفرح بنبارك

ف الحزن كلنا بنشارك

بنقسم الضحكة أو الجرح

مفتوح بيبان دارى ودارك

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> واحنا كمان له بنبارك
> وبالاحتفال بيه بنشارك
> وللظرف عندنا منتظرين
> وف اسكندرية مترقبين
> ييجى ديوان ظرف زمان
> 
> ومن غير طماطم ولا رمان 
> بنرحب بيك فى اغلى مكان


[poem font="simplified arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ميرسيه .. و شكرا  ع الترحيب= 
و زوق ضيافة .. و نظم  عجيب= 
لا كنت شاعر و الا أديب=
كل الحكاية إن أنا فنان= 
***
عاشق كلام الناس ديّة=
ما بين قصيدة و زجليّة= 
الحرف  عندي هوا .. و ميّة= 
ما يعيشّي من غيرهم إنسان=
***
كتّاب كبار بنعيش بينهم= 
و بنستفيد أوي من خيرهم=
الشعر كاتب مشاعرهم= 
و بيرسم اللوحة .. بألوان=
***[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تفتكر 
> ممكن يكون الشاى  
> بيهرب من الفنجان 
> ممكن يكون 
> بالنسبة ليه 
> سجن وقضبان 
> فيدلدق أحيانا منك 
> علشان 
> للحرية عطشان؟؟؟ 
> ...


الله على رؤية إحساسِك 
شايفة المضمون 
وبتعرف تفهم تفاصيلة 
حتى المكنون 
أيون يا ضمير المعنى بجد
فعلا عطشان 
بتاخد أخــد
لما يدلدق منى الفنجان 
وألملم رعشان كفينى 
من لسع البرد وتغريبة ..
حلمى الهربان
يخطفنى بخارة المتلون أبيض ف أبيض
ويطير طيران
تتشعبط روحى ف قلب دفاه
وأفوق فوقان 
لما أتنفس ريحة الانسان
وأشوف الحب بيطرح حب 
ف كل مكان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا صهبجية .. كلام موزون=
> و حرف ينطق .. طعم ولون= 
> أنا قلت أكتب ..مهما يكون= 
> و ان شا الله ترموني برمّان*=
> ***=
> الشعر فيه أنفاس حلوة= 
> و منّه تطلع ميت غنوة=
> دا فيه حماسة و فتوّة=
> و اللحن منه ..بألف كمان=
> ...


يا مرحبا بيك يا شاعرنا 
يا منورنا بحروف من ماس
دى الصهبجية بيك زادت 
وشموع قادت وحدّفوه ..
بالورد يا ناس 
يا مرحبا بيك يا أوسيمى 
ف قلب حوارنا
دا النبى زارنا بقدوم معاليك 
الله على الخير يجمعنا 
وتسمعنا من فيض معانيك 
ويحفظك ديما يا جميل 
ويبارك فيك  :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عنوان حينا ميتوهش
> 
> وسكته متخوفش
> وبيوته عمرانة على طول
> مليانة ود وصدق ونور
> من غير بيبان ولا قفل وسور
> اللى يدخل فيه ميطلعش
> من غير زعل وبكل سرور
> الساكن هنا ميعزلش  
> ...


 
وفين ما تروح
راح تلقى الضليله اكيد
طول ما حروفك عارفه طريقها
توصل ديما ف المواعيد
تقدر تبنى قصور للخير
وطبعا للاوهام هتبيد
طول ما الايد ديما ف الايد
الايام تفرح بخطانا
والاحلام بشموعها تقيد
هات ويّايا كلام موزون
هات يا شاعرنا
ياللى بتستناك مشاعرنا
هات م الدم ولا تهتم
دا انت وريدك احلى وريد
عمره ما خاف من اى جبان
واسأل كل فدائى شهيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

التشكيك تشكيل سيريالى 
خلطه إحساس ميه الميه
محض جنون وأهو جه على بالى 
سيريل لوغاريتمات عصريه
يفضل حاير نبض سؤالى
مش تخاريف .. 
على قد ما هيّا ..
رحلة قلب مغامر جدا
فى المساحات الغير مرئيه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

بعد ماعديت ..
أنا قلت وصلت خلاص .. وبقيت
فارس مغوار..
عديت أسوار..
و لكل حصونك أهو هديت
لكن من تاني ..
زلزلتي كياني ..
و في لحظة نسيت 
إني كتبتك ..
إني رسمتك ..
غنوة و صورة على حيطان البيت
و بسرعة لقتني بتراجع ..
تانى و لفيت
و حزنت و قلت ..
ياريتنى ماكنت ..
صدقت الحلم وصدقتك ..
و ياريتني ماجيت
و من تاني مشيت

 :f2:

----------


## محيى الفقى

> ازاي بتسأل رأينا
> وانت بقيت ..
> مننا
> ادخل معانا 
> ف جمعنا
> وشيل معانا
> حملنا
> واوعاك تبطل
> دندنة
> ...


والله عارف يا حسن 
انك كريم   وانك حسن
وعشان اصيل 
وعشان سليم
بتكون
فوسط الجيدين
انتا الحسن
عارف انا
انى ما بينكم مش غريب
عارف وفاهم ان انا
 اخ وحبيب
لكن سعات الشوق يطيب
واحب اشوف
فعنيكوا نفسى
علشان افوز
 منكم بكلمة حنينة 
ترضيلى نفسى
وانكش بنات افكار 
حبايب نفسى
بالقصد الحسن
***

اخى الحبيب /حسن
شاعر الرومانسية
اشكرك على التواصل والكلام الجميل
ومخبيش عليك
انا فعلا سعات احب اشوف نفسى فعيون حبايبى
واّطمّن على مكانى ما بينهم
والحمد لله
رايت ما احب
واحببت ما رايت
دمتم لى بكل الود

***

----------


## محيى الفقى

> اسكن هنا...
> 
> مع جيرة حلوة تضمنا
> 
> بيوتنا أشعار حيطانها صدق
> 
> وكلامنا زى النسمة.. أو أرق
> 
> اسكن هنا..
> ...




***

نورتينى يا ست الستات
اسف بالذات
ان كنت اتاخرت عليكى
منا عايز لما اقول 
اخوات
واقول سلامات
تقدر سلاماتى تحييكى
ومع التاكيد
وعلى الترتيب
اشكر معاليكى على التوجيب
وارجع واقابلك بالترحيب
منا بردك
ساكن زييكى


***


نورتى المكان 
يا سماء
بحضورك
وكلماتك التى انسابت فى ود وعفوية معبرة  
وهذا التواصل الذى اتمنى ان يدوم بيننا جميعا
 كاخوة فى هذا المكان الجميل
وتقبلى تحياتى

**

----------


## محيى الفقى

> فين ضحكة ايامك لمّا
> تحضن كل معانى ف قلبك
> وتضمك ميت مليون ضمه
> وتقول مليون الف بحبك
> اوعى تخاف
> وازعق ع الاحلام هتجيلك 
> اوعى تخلى العتمه الشينه 
> تسكن ليلك 
> لسه لألئ فرحة عمرك 
> ...


والله ياسيدى النور نورك
والله يا خال 
الدار دارك
وان جيت للحق احنا ضيوفك
احنا اللى مجرد
 زوارك
وانتا اللى مولع اقلامنا 
صانع 
الهامنا بافكارك
يعنى من الاخر
عمدتنا
واحنا وشلتنا اتعودنا
نيجى ونتلم ف دوّارك

***


اولا
الصهبجية منورة باللى خلفها وسماها
وتانى حاجة
عايز اقولك ان ورق الصفصاف
اقرب واحب اوراق الشجر لقلبى
ومع ذلك عمرى ما ذكرته فى اى كلمات قلتها
شفت انتا احرجتنى ازاى

مساء النور يا حضرة العمدة

***

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

شلّة نجوم نوّرت 
وسط السما الصافية
نسّتني كل الهموم 
كل الضنى و القهرْ
بيني و بين نجمتي 
كام كلمة و التانية 
أحلام ف قلبي الصغيّر .. 
متولّفة ع الصبرْ
يا نجمة .. لو تسمحي ..
امتى البدور جايّة!
ضحكت و قالت.. أوام.. 
يدّن  عليك العصرْ
لا بدر ممكن ينوّر .. 
حتّى ولا ثانية
تاري النجوم دي يا صحبي ..
كات نجوم الضهرْ
و عجبي..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> يا مرحبا بيك يا شاعرنا 
> يا منورنا بحروف من ماس
> دى الصهبجية بيك زادت 
> وشموع قادت وحدّفوه ..
> بالورد يا ناس 
> يا مرحبا بيك يا أوسيمى 
> ف قلب حوارنا
> دا النبى زارنا بقدوم معاليك 
> الله على الخير يجمعنا 
> ...



بعد اللي قلته مفيش تاني
أي أغاني 
ف روض الإحساس
مايسترو بجد .. رقيتك ..
و استرقيتك .. 
من عين الناس 
الشعر منّك له فنُّه .. 
و مفيش منّه .. 
دا عقود الماس
فنان و عايش في الخاطر .. 
و انا مش شاطر..
ولا في الكرّاس
الله يبارك في اقلامك 
و يّا كلامك  
يا قمر ونّاس
اسقيني  من شعرك  حبة.. 
تنسّي الغربة .. 
املالي  الكاس

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

خد راحتك يا بني انت وهيّ
نّوروا صحبتنا بأحلى كــلام
ورونا أصـــول الملاغيــــه
حـلّــولنـــا مُـــــر الأيــــــام

إشراقة ورينا كـلامك
وأبعتي جوّة الكلمة سلامك
نسينا الماضي وأحزانه ..
خلّينا نبــص لأُدّام

و يا محيّ شـرّف صحبتنــا
ماهو بيتك زي ماكان بيتنا
وغلاوتك في القلب تملّي
بتعـــبّر عنــها الأيـــام

و سمــاء بتْطُل بطللتها
ترســـم ويــانا فـرحتــها
وبتبعت كلمة ورا الكلمة
يوصلْنا كلامها بأنغـام

أما أنت يا عزيزنا أوسيمي
فـوجــودك كـــمّل تنظيـــمي
خلاّنــا نشتاق لكلامك ..
ونعيش وياه احلى غرام


لو يوم راح تكتر أوجاعنا
صفـــحات العـمر يجمّعنا 
يارب تبارك لمتنا ..
وندّون هنا أحلاها كـــلام

 :f2: 


خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## محيى الفقى

> مع انى لسة ساكن جديد
> 
> قبلك بساعة بالتحديد
> بس الحقيقي والاكيد
> 
> انك هنا 
> نورتنا



مع انك جية يدوب
 قبلى بساعة ولا بساعتين
 لكن
 اسم الله عليكى
جية وعارفة طريقك فين
ومكان خطاويكى
وجّى معاكى الحرف
وجاهزة لاى مبارزة
ف ساحة صاحب ظرف
زمان ومكان الناس 
اللى بتقدر
 تتهجى حروف معانيكى
لكن ما علينا
معاليكى
احنا اللى علينا الان
حنقولك احنا بقينا خلاص
سكان وجيران
نورتينا
ونقوم ونرحب بيكى

***

اشراقة امل

اشرقت الانوار

***

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والله ياسيدى النور نورك
> 
> والله يا خال 
> الدار دارك
> وان جيت للحق احنا ضيوفك
> احنا اللى مجرد
> زوارك
> وانتا اللى مولع اقلامنا 
> صانع 
> ...


 
مِسا القلوب الطيبة .. 
والشعر وسنينه
من قلبنا حَـبنا
وأحنــا
مُحبينه
مِسا الصحاب يا جدع ..
والضحك ..
ورنينه
مسا الكلام والغُـنا 
بجمال تفانينة
مساك تمّــلى يامحيى 
بتزيد رياحينه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بعد اللي قلته مفيش تاني
> أي أغاني 
> ف روض الإحساس
> مايسترو بجد .. رقيتك ..
> و استرقيتك .. 
> من عين الناس 
> الشعر منّك له فنُّه .. 
> و مفيش منّه .. 
> دا عقود الماس
> ...



مقدرش أقول انا ولا كلمه 
عليا النعمه ..
نورنا ضياك
مساء شريف طل بحِسك 
وجمال وصفك 
ديما خلاك 
ف أول الصف تغنى 
كل الغنوة
واحنا التلامذا ولا مؤاخذة
بنرد وراك :hey:

----------


## صفحات العمر

الله على صوتك / ترانيمك 
ضحكة سنك
والعشق ف روحك / تكوينك 
شريان م نيل جارى ف دمك 
يا اسمر يا حليوه 
يا أبو القسمات 
الصدق متبت ف مشاعرك 
وشباكك قافشه الإحساس
مفطوم ع المعنى اللى بخيره
متربى على حُب الناس

يا مسـاء الخـيرات يا صهبجية
  :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> الله على صوتك / ترانيمك 
> ضحكة سنك
> والعشق ف روحك / تكوينك 
> شريان م نيل جارى ف دمك 
> يا اسمر يا حليوه 
> يا أبو القسمات 
> الصدق متبت ف مشاعرك 
> وشباكك قافشه الإحساس
> مفطوم ع المعنى اللى بخيره
> ...



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سلام ع الفن أما يقسّمْ =سيكا و نهاوندْ
و ربيع  العالم بينسّم=بعبير الوردْ
هتحِس  الدنيا بتتكلمْ=بين  أخد وردْ[/poem]
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أوركسترا  إنما إيه=
اللعب  على الكوبليه=[/poem]
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سلام يا ولاد أما شاعرنا=يكتب له بيتين
 كل  المدّاري ف مشاعرنا=يلمّه ف سطرين
و عليّا النعمة  انت  كبيرنا=طب .. هتروح فين !![/poem]
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دا الفن اللي بتحكيه= 
راح أقول للكل عليه= [/poem]

مساء الأنوار  يا  عمدتنا .. و يا كل الصهبجية

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا سلام ع الفن أما يقسّمْ =سيكا و نهاوندْ
> و ربيع العالم بينسّم=بعبير الوردْ
> هتحِس الدنيا بتتكلمْ=بين أخد وردْ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أوركسترا إنما إيه=
> اللعب على الكوبليه=
> ...


 وعوام ف بحور الشعر 
خطفت قلبه جنيه 
مِسك وسط الشُعب كراس
وسلم نفسه للاحساس
وهات يا وصف ف الازورد
وحنين الياقوت للماس
فداب جوه المعانى دوب 
وحَسْ إنه ف لحظه يا دوب
صغير جدا 
عشان قلبه الشقى فعلا
كيان حساس

يامسا الجمال والصفا يا نبضة الـغنوة 
عليك حروف يا جدع زى الورود حلوة

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا نسيم السجن ميل
ع الشجر وارمي السلام
زهّر النوار وعشش 
فى الزنازين الحمام
من سكون السجن صوتي
نبض قلبي من تابوتي
بيقولولك يا حبيبتي كلمتي
من بطن حوتي
سلمى لي ع الحبايب يا حبيبتي سلمى لي
كل حب وله نصيبه من سلامي بلغي لي
احضنى العالم عشاني بين عيونك وابعتى لي
نظره
منها اشوف حبايبي
واشفي قلبي
واساليلي
كل عالم فى بلدنا
كل برج وكل مادنة
كل صاحب من صحابنا
كل عيل من ولادنا
حد فيهم شاف علامه
من علامات القيامه
قبل ما تهل البشاير
يوم تمنتاشر يناير 
كل قيود الأسر 
لم تمنع نبضات قلب الشاعر 
من الغناء
الله على قلبك يا عم نجم يا فاجومى

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا سيدى الله على حرفك 
يا عم سعيد
بسيط جدا .. جميل جدا 
بيشبه فجر ليلة عيد
يا سيدى الله 
على ضحك اترسم ف عنيه
وطيبة قلب واضحه تمام 
ف نور معانيه
يا عم سعيد بقولك إيه ؟
وصدقنى كلامى حق
زمان الغربه زارنا خلاص 
ولا عدناش ..
كما الأول 
نقول للحق إنت الحق 
نقول للظلم ميلون لاء 
بعدنا كتير يا عم سعيد 
وموال الدموع طـوّل 
أقولكشى على حاجه 
وخليها ف ضميرك سر 
سعيد زيك أبويـا كان 
وراح زيك 
وكان يا ماكان 
هتفضل كل غناويكم 
دليل واضح عن الانسان

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> أما أنت يا عزيزنا أوسيمي
> فـوجــودك كـــمّل تنظيـــمي
> خلاّنــا نشتاق لكلامك ..
> ونعيش وياه احلى غرام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا راجل .. قول كلام غير دا=
أنا  المشتاق .. لمناهدة=
لهفّة من النسيم  باردة=
كفاية.. تعبت م الأوهام=
****=
جدع شاعر .. و رومنسي=
و إحساسه..  فتح نفسي=
و همّ الغربة بات منسي=
فجيت طاير مع الأحلام=[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

من عطر حرفك نسيم..
هفهف على روحى
هزهز فروع العمر
ورجعت طفل صغير
شايف براح المدى
عاشق جمال الطير
مفتون بورد الربيع
وبنبع وادينا.........
مين اللى سبب بكانا؟
نسانا ماضينا
وكتبنا حرف حزين
على فرع شجرة توت
بتّوه يا حرف الوفا 
لو يوم جفاك القلب
وتموت يا معنى الجمال
لو كتفوك فينا

----------


## صفحات العمر

وفرق كبير ما بين أصلى 
وبين مغشوش 
صدى صوت الوحوش كاسر 
ولــو ترويضها كان ينفع 
أكيد الفعل والمفعول 
كيان  شاعر
مهوش دجال 
ولا ساحر
!
!
!

ويا كل الكلام إجمع 
وهات نقطك مع التنوين 
وحسن خطك الماسك 
بأفكار  البنى أدمين
وأوعى ف لحظة تستعذب
ملوحة دمعتين باشين 
مع حبة هموم
حاسين
على صفحة بياض خالص
بيتلاشى 
اللى بين البين
وتوضح جدا الصورة 
لسنيورة 
خطفها الحلم على صهوة
جواد حباه
فباحت وبوضوح خالص
وقالت : كل شىء حساه

----------


## صفحات العمر

لوهتكون نفسك راح تفهم 
حالة جنس البنى أدمين
أصلك منهم
مهما بعدت بنفسك عنهم 
أصلك طين
حتى إن قلت بكل بجاحه
مش عارف بتكلم مين ؟ !!!
درجاتك أعلى من اللازم 
رغم غبوتك عامل حازم
عمال تعلا وتعلا وتعلا 
بس إسمحلى ..
بتعلا لفين ؟
لوهتكون نفسك راح تفهم 
حالة جنس البنى أدمين

طيب الله أوقاتكم وبارك فى جمعتكم  :f: 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عاشق  و سهم الهوى في القلب  بات راشق= 
بين النجوم و القمر  هايم بقلب  و روح=
=
فوق الجبين  سطرين .. هتحبْ .. و تفارق=
و ان جيت طلبت الرجوع.. هيقولوا : مش مسموح=
=
مكتوب عليك البعاد و ان كنت 100 صادق=
هتيجي بس ف معاد.. تحضن هواك.. و تروح=[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="ridge,4,coral" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الله عليكو وع الاشعار
احساس جبار
بيزغزنى فى كل كيانى
صحبه وبينكو مافيش اسرار
وكئنى فى دار
مفروشه حب وامانى
اخوات بجد وشفتكم
كل القلوب بتحكم
والصحبه معاكم شكل تانى
دولا لاد مصر القويه
دول حبايب صحبجيه
دول ضى وبسمه زمانى
عمنا محمد سعيد
ديما بيفاجئنا بجديد
افكارة تنقط معانى
تسلمو ياحلى صحبه
وتدوم جواكم المحبه
والمشاعر والاخوه
تبقو ديما خطوه خطوه
فوق طريق اخوه واحبه[/poem] :Love: 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياااااااااااااااه عليكم وعلى جمالكم
ااقلكم نكته
طفل بيسئل ابوه
هو الحب حرام
قاله بص لامك وانت تعرف انه بيودى جهنم[/poem] :Roll2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

[poem font="simplified arabic,4,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواتى الاعزاء
اسعد الله ايامكم
بما انى مالحقتش مناقشة كتب الشعر ومين بيشتريها
مفروض ان حضراتكم عارفين
غلاء اسعار الكتب للشعراء الكبار
انا كنت باشترى للاستاذ فاروق جويده
وانا لسه صغير
لحد سن ال 17
وبعد كده دخلت على نبيل فاروق وكتاب زهور
كانت الاسعار بسيطه وفى متناول اى حد
ولو سئلت شاب مش بتقراء شعر ليه النهارده يقولك
بفتح موقع  اللى عايز اقراء له
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيوفر يعنى
بس والله العظيم القراءة ممتعه لابعد الحدود
انا كنت مجنون بجد الكتاب فى ايدى وانا فى الشارع
كلكسات 
مش سامع
ناس بتنادى   انطرشت
لحد ماوقعت فى بلاعه
والله العظيم حصل          من بعدها القراءة فى غرفتى
ولحد اليوم القراءة هى هوايتى الاولى
بس يامحمد ياحلى صفحات والله طلبت اخويا مخصوص فى الوايلى عشان يبعتلى كتابك
وان شاء الله بدايه موفقه 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله[/poem]

----------


## mohamed shalaby

الله عليك وعلى افكارك
اخترت فكره تجمعنا
وبجد احسن اختيارك
ويارب الكلام يسعنا
ونقدر نوفى افضالك

----------


## صفحات العمر

تاهت جهاتنا الاربعه؟يادى الحقيقه المفجعهواحتار ف ايامنا السكاتوقلوبنا من كتر الخرس ..متوجعهالبيت ملاه كُتر الشقوقوحيطان كتير متصدعهوآدى الملامح ع الوشوشفيها الهموم متربعهبدل الحنانرضع الوليد الإنكسارهيجيب منين بس الجلدوازاى هيقدر بالايدين المقطوعين !يصنع امل ويجمعهما اصعب الحلم اللى عشش فوق طريقتاهت جهاته الاربعه !!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

الأحبة :
وجدى محمود  :f: 
محمد شلبى :f: 
الصهبجية نورت بيكم وبنزفكم الصادق
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ضهر الحقيقه انكسر 
والصبر حيله انهد
والبرد نابه ظهر 
بيعض فينا عض
وقلوبنا يا ضعفها 
بالعافيه تلقى النبض
ودموعنا من كترها 
بقى ليها جزر ومد
تاهت خطوط لستواء
مسكين يا خط العرض
مخنوق يا معنى الولاء
حبسوك ف حاره سد
بارد يا حضن الوطن
ولا عاد يهمك حد*






*منك لله يا عصوم* 
*أنت فينك يا جدع إنت*
*أشوف فيك .....*
*ولا بلاش* 
*لحسن تغرقنا يا عم الدانوب*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *منك لله يا عصوم* 
> *أنت فينك يا جدع إنت*
> *أشوف فيك .....*
> *ولا بلاش*  
> *لحسن تغرقنا يا عم الدانوب*


*أبقى إعمل حسابك وهات معاك المايوه وفردة كاوتش عربيه - عوامه يعني*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أبقى إعمل حسابك وهات معاك المايوه وفردة كاوتش عربيه - عوامه يعني*
> 
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


ينفع اجيب سنارة 
ولا الدانوب مفهوش سمك  :Eat:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ينفع اجيب سنارة 
> 
> 
> ولا الدانوب مفهوش سمك


*عـَلـى عـُومـَّك آديـنـِي هـَعـُوم*
*ف دنـيـا بـحـُورهـَا غـداره*
*ولـَو يـِكـسـرنـِي مـُوجـهـَا هـَأقـُوم*
*وأعـمـِّل قـَلـبـِي طـَيـَاره*
*مـَاتـِركـبـهـَاش أي هـُمـُوم*
*ولا أسـمـَّح فـِيـهـَا بـِمـَراره*
*يـَاصـَاحـبـِي الـدنـيـَا مـش هـَتـدوم*
*ودمـع عـيـونـَا ده خـسـَاره*
*بـَكـِيـنـَا كـتـِيـر عـَلـَى الـمـَعـلـُوم*
*وخـَوفـنـَا مـن الـلـِي إدارى*
*أنـَا مـوافـِّق أعـِيـش مـَظـلـُوم*
*ونـَفـسـِي تـِحـس بـِطـهـَاره*
*أنـَام وأنـَا راضـِي بـالـمـَقـسـُوم*
*مـَاأحـسـِّش روحـِي مـحـتـَاره*
*ويـبـقـَى الـحـِلـم إنـِي ف يـُوم*
*هـَلاقـِي لـحـَقـِي سـِنـَاره*
*وبـِيـهـَا أصـطـَاد كـَلام مـَفـهـُوم*
*مـَاحـدش قـَالـُو ف عـِبـاره*
*مـَانـِيـش عـَايـِّز أمـُوت مـَهـمـُوم*
*دي مـُوتـّة الـهـَم جـَبـَاره*

*عـَلـى عـُومـَّك آديـنـِي هـَعـُوم*
*ف دنـيـا بـحـُورهـَا غـداره*
*ولـَو يـِكـسـرنـِي مـُوجـهـَا هـَأقـُوم*
*وأعـمـِّل قـَلـبـِي طـَيـَاره* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*الشاعر يفكر بالصور, والمعنى يخلق من خلال البناء اللغوى ,
حيث ان التعبير بالصورة هو لغة الشاعر التلقائيه التى لا يتعلمها,
ولا يسأل عنها, ولقد قيل : بأن الرسم شعر صامت, وأن الشعر صورة
ناطقه , ولقد ذهب بعض النقاد الى ان الصورة هى الشئ الثابت فى الشعر كله , والتشبيه والاستعاره, هما دليل عبقرية الشاعر, ومحك شاعريته!
ومرجع ذلك لأن الادراك الشعورى للأشياء..غير الادراك المجرد لنفس الاشياء . حيث ان الصورة تمنح الشعر ميزة التكثيف العاطفى للفكره الأساسيه.ولقد كانت الصورة الشعريه- دائما - هى موضع الاعتبار فى الحكم على عبقرية الشاعر, وان لم ينص عليها فى الدراسات النقديه العربيه.
ويرى بعض الفلاسفه: أن مهمة الشعر الكبرى.. هى الكشف عن الصورة التى هى اعلى درجات تحقيق الاراده. فبقوة الشعور وتيقظه وبعمقه واتساع مداه ونفاذه الى صميم الاشياء.. يتميز الشاعر عن سواه.

بقلم : أحمد الشربينى
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*راجع بأذن اللى فطر عقلك ضيا*
*واللى وهب قلبك نداه*
*راجع معايا من حروفى أغنيه*
*ومن احتمالى منتهاه*
*راجع يا ضحكاية ندى* 
*وشخطة هدى* 
*لما تفاجىء قلب بابا*
*بإللى بيبرجـــل خطاه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *راجع بأذن اللى فطر عقلك ضيا*
> 
> *واللى وهب قلبك نداه*
> *راجع معايا من حروفى أغنيه*
> *ومن احتمالى منتهاه*
> *راجع يا ضحكاية ندى* 
> *وشخطة هدى* 
> *لما تفاجىء قلب بابا* 
> *بإللى بيبرجـــل خطاه*


إرجع
إرجع كتير
علشان رجوعك زي حتة زوبعة
بتهز طير الغصن يكتب أربعة
الأوله إني بموت في العقل لما العقل يحدف على المدى
والتانية إنتــ اا - وانتَ والنِـدا -
من قلب حرفك ع الندى
والتالته حرفي اللي مهوش عارف منين ينهي الكلام لما بدا
والرابعة قلبي الي حالف .. لـيكون معاك تاني هُدى !! 
رشا عبد الرازق

----------

